# Refit Test Shot Kit Preview



## ThomasModels

*Refit Test Shot Kit Preview Pics*


----------



## rossjr

You're such a tease.........


----------



## justinleighty

C'mon, man, open the box open the box open the box!


----------



## StarshipClass

Yeehaw! Can't wait!


----------



## Nova Designs

Hahaha, good one Thomas.


----------



## BATBOB

Thomas...you are a sadist


----------



## Ziz

Next shot will be the same thing but with styrofoam peanuts spilling out.


----------



## jgoldsack

Ziz said:


> Next shot will be the same thing but with styrofoam peanuts spilling out.



No.. it will probably just be the tape cut, with the box flaps slightly angled up...


----------



## John P

Aargh!!!!


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Awe CRAP!

Look at the shape of that thing!

No Saucer!? No Nacelles!? No Engineering!? 

It's worse than the AMT!

Hell , I couldn't even get a decent Borg cube conversion outta that with those crappy corners and all !!!

:devil:


----------



## Zombie_61

Hey, that doesn't look canon...


----------



## Pygar

Sort of proto-Borg look to it...


----------



## Just Plain Al

While not as colorful, it does have the same basic shape as many of the kits I currently have.


----------



## ThomasModels




----------



## RMC

Awesome.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idman

I think I just wet myself :lol:


----------



## jgoldsack

idman said:


> I think I just wet myself :lol:



Too Much Info....

Though, I must say.... 

DAMN!

Oh.. any chance you could put a HIGH resolution shot of that pic online? I want to get a good clear view of those parts all in one shot...


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Wow!

I recalled in my mind that scene from Finding Nemo when all the seagulls start yelling, "MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE!..."


----------



## beeblebrox

Ya fergot to deep-carve some aztech thingies all over it! How am I gonna fix it if it ain't broke?


----------



## ThomasModels

Before I post any detail or close up pictures, some things must be made clear.

_Please read!_

This is a *test shot*. That means the tools for producing the model are *not complete*.

These are the first pressing out of the molds to test fit the parts together.

The mold is not polished out yet. Many of the parts have a surface texture that will not be present on the production run.

Several parts are short shot or have deep sink holes. This *is common with new tools*. Pressure and temperature setting have not been established. The plastic was injected into the molds to get these pressings.

The color of the plastic varies from part to part in these test shots.

Fine milled detail is not yet complete. Many of the fine etching or engraved line work and patterns are not yet there.

Knock out pin marks still need adjustment.

There is still another month's work ahead of other tooling requirements to bring out a satisfactory product.

I will post more images soon!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

All I can say is: :hat:  :roll:


----------



## drewid142

Question... I see the inboard nacelle is cut out for clear lighting part but the outboard is not... is that the way it should be?

edited to add... oooh WOW!


----------



## Dr. Brad

Man, this is going to be soooo great! Must make you darn proud, Thomas!

Brad.


----------



## FoxTrot

Lookin' _gooooood......!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## jgoldsack

drewid142 said:


> Question... I see the inboard nacelle is cut out for clear lighting part but the outboard is not... is that the way it should be?
> 
> edited to add... oooh WOW!



Yes... it is.


----------



## starmanmm

I see a diamond in the rough! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I think I will sneak up to Birmingham and when Thomas is not looking.... :devil:


----------



## nutsnbolts

:hat: :hat: : : :roll:


----------



## John P

_*WOOHOO!!!*_


----------



## Edge

Yeah Baby! As always thanks for sharing Thomas.

Edge


----------



## TrekFX

*What it took...*

...to get that damned box open!


----------



## razorwyre1

happy happy joy joy


----------



## ThomasModels

This things looks just like the prototype. What specifically would you like to see pics of?

I will not be gluing the entire kit together, only dry fitting of the loose parts.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Close up shots of clear parts. Dry fit with clear part in, so we can dream a little more.

Is that our Christmas present?


----------



## Barry Yoner

Those parts look GREAT! It's hard to be sure of all the parts as shown without being able to actually fit them all together (and who better than the kit's designer) but even these look pretty darn good! Let's hope that the test shot is mostly correct so adjustments are minimal!!


----------



## jgoldsack

ThomasModels said:


> This things looks just like the prototype. What specifically would you like to see pics of?
> 
> I will not be gluing the entire kit together, only dry fitting of the loose parts.



Yes... shots of the clear parts.. so we will have a more clear (no pun intended) picture of what is clear, and what isn't...


----------



## Ziz

*YES!!!! THE INTERIOR PARTS ARE THERE!!!!*

That was my biggest fear, that with the bean counters running things now, the first thing to go would be the interior parts.


----------



## Nova Designs

Wow, its good to see this taking shape! Its a dream come true. I hope the parts fit as they should. And I'm sure that the details will work themselves out.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Oh.... She is coming, at last...

Thanks God !


----------



## StarshipClass

Sorry, but I just can't get excited. I didn't see *ANY* chrome parts! 

And *how* are we going to put together a decent model with *NO* rub-on decals????


----------



## Four Mad Men

Call me crazy. Call me a choosy beggar. But am I the only one who wishes it was 25-33% bigger?

It looks fantastic and I'll absolutely be getting one (or two) but still.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Sorry, but I just can't get excited. I didn't see *ANY* chrome parts!
> 
> And *how* are we going to put together a decent model with *NO* rub-on decals????


I am with you, but since this is a test of the test, we can hope.
I hope that the planned Aztacking pattern is on the finished pieces, so I can hand paint it. I hate to have to make a pattern.


----------



## jgoldsack

Lloyd Collins said:


> I hope that the planned Aztacking pattern is on the finished pieces, so I can hand paint it. I hate to have to make a pattern.


You mean you want the aztec grid lines ON the model istelf? Like the ERTL D?

I hope that is NOT the case, because then I would have to sand all that off, and risk sanding off the other wonderful detail. It owuld be much better to have a nice smooth surface, rather than a raised aztec pattern. 

Masking and making the pattern would be a PITA, but well worth it.

Who knows... they may include a pattern with it, and I am sure it would not take long for someone to make a pattern for it afterwards...

As far as bigger... well, I would have liked to see it the size of Deboer, but as long as it is a good size bigger than the ERTL, then I am happy...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Four Mad Men said:


> Call me crazy. Call me a choosy beggar. But am I the only one who wishes it was 25-33% bigger?
> 
> It looks fantastic and I'll absolutely be getting one (or two) but still.


OK, 
*YOU ARE CRAZY* ,feel better now.
I also think it could be bigger too, how about full size. :lol:


----------



## John P

Thomas, were the arboretum windows changed to get rid of those massive tabs around the edges of the clear parts?

And are they going to let you adjust the decal sheet for final fit?


----------



## John O

Ziz said:


> That was my biggest fear, that with the bean counters running things now, the first thing to go would be the interior parts.


You and me both. They were the first thing I looked for. Very cool!

John O.


----------



## Trek Ace

[Best Daffy Duck voice] Hey! Gimme a closeup. A CLOSEUP! [/Best Daffy Duck voice]


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Now that the test model is here, we know it will be for sale in a couple of months.
Now I see it I believe it, not that I did not believe Thomas. Now to get the paint and start on the electronics. I already have 2 blue neon lights for the nacelles, LEDs, and other parts bought. I can now relax and get off the nerve pills.LOL


----------



## tripdeer

Ziz said:


> *YES!!!! THE INTERIOR PARTS ARE THERE!!!!*
> 
> That was my biggest fear, that with the bean counters running things now, the first thing to go would be the interior parts.


Yes, the interiors are indeed there, however, due to budgetary constraints, there are no longer pylons for the warp nacelles. SOMETHING had to go... 

Dan


----------



## Lloyd Collins

tripdeer said:


> Yes, the interiors are indeed there, however, due to budgetary constraints, there are no longer pylons for the warp nacelles. SOMETHING had to go...
> 
> Dan


That is what after market is for. 
We need some one to make photon torpedos.


----------



## tripdeer

Heh heh... and working phaser emitters... and a practical FTL drive system... not to mention tractor beams... someday... someday... *shakes fist*

Oh, uh... ahem. I'm not mad. Really and truly. Not insane in the least. *Yes you are* Quiet, I wasn't talking to you! *mumble mumble mumble*

Dan


----------



## jgoldsack

How many parts are in that thing.. did I count around 160?


----------



## ThomasModels

Dr. Brad said:


> Must make you darn proud, Thomas!
> Brad.


 I am very grateful, thankful, and honored to be a participant in the design and fruition of these products. Very few people get to do this sort of thing and that is why I feel blessed.




PerfesserCoffee said:


> Sorry, but I just can't get excited. I didn't see *ANY* chrome parts!
> And *how* are we going to put together a decent model with *NO* rub-on decals????


 I'm still trying to convince them to do away with the nacelle inboard clear inserts and replace them with rainbow effect prism stickers.:thumbsup:




John P said:


> Thomas, were the arboretum windows changed to get rid of those massive tabs around the edges of the clear parts?
> And are they going to let you adjust the decal sheet for final fit?


 The window inserts are now flat on the back so looking in you see no seams, and the decal adjustments will be made tonight.





jgoldsack said:


> How many parts are in that thing.. did I count around 160?


 There are a few parts that I did not get in this shipment, one of them being one of the clear trees. At least two of the clear trees in each kit will be duplicated. My last part count was somewhere around 225.


----------



## MartinHatfield

In the immortal words of StrongBad....

*Holy Crap!*

We love you Thomas (in a good way) and cannot wait to see one of these on our living room floor!


----------



## CvrleII

Oh my Gawd! :devil: 

Thank you, Thomas! 

Cheers,
Tvrtko


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*sigh* :roll:


----------



## MGagen

This is so exciting, it's almost like winning an oscar. In that spirit, here's 

*My Enterprise Refit Model acceptance speech:*

Wow, what a night! I still can't believe this! [pulls paper from pocket and unfolds it]

First off, I'd like to thank Dave Metzner for dreaming this project could be possible;

I'd like to thank Polar Lights, for believing in it enough to bankroll it;

I'd also like to thank Thomas Sasser, for his hard work and creative elbow grease. I couldn't have had this without him.

I'll truly treasure this [holds up model] and it will find a place of honor on my (admittedly very large) mantle.

[wrap up music begins]

Oh, and finally; I'd like to thank the academy...

Mark


----------



## ThomasModels

Click for detailed view.

There is one tree not shown here. Also, one of the trees shown here has been duplicated as it will be in the kit.

Enjoy!


----------



## jgoldsack

*drools*

So much lighting....


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thanks Thomas, for the clear parts picture.

I noticed the clear rec deck windows,I know no inside of deck in model, but I wondered about a picture behind the windows, if I could be able to see it when model built and lit?
Just a thought.


----------



## John O

ThomasModels said:


> Click for detailed view...Enjoy!


 Holy crap! Ummmm ...enjoyed!


----------



## Darth Bill

Very nice!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Tom,
Simply AWESOME!

But I need to ask a really stupid question here...and seriously I'm not kidding. 
What is a refit? Same super sized model with an interior included this time or is it a specific Star Trek design? I've often pondered as to what everyone was talking about. Can someone explain in 50 words or less?
Thanks!

Oh...and did I say AWESOME? YES!
MMM


----------



## jgoldsack

MonsterModelMan said:


> Tom,
> But I need to ask a really stupid question here...and seriously I'm not kidding.
> What is a refit? Same super sized model with an interior included this time or is it a specific Star Trek design? I've often pondered as to what everyone was talking about. Can someone explain in 50 words or less?
> Thanks!



The Refit is the Enterprise as seen in the first 6 Star Trek Movies. It is called refit, because the original TOS ship was supposed to have been "refit" for the movie events.


----------



## Trek Ace

After the original 5-year mission, the _Enterprise_ was *refit* with the latest technological improvements and uprated in power, construction, etc. for the movie.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thanks jgoldsack and Trek Ace!

So...does someone have a comparison pic of the original and a refit? Was there "major" differences in the look? Funny how I never put this together...but then again...I am still learning Trek lore!

Thanks!
MMM


----------



## ThomasModels

You could look at it this way:

Karloff is to Frankenstein's Monster as Fred Gwynn is to Herman Munster.


----------



## starmanmm

Never mind needing a bigger boat...

I'm going to need a BIGGER SPRAY BOOTH!! :freak:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

ThomasModels said:


> You could look at it this way:
> 
> Karloff is to Frankenstein's Monster as Fred Gwynn is to Herman Munster.


Now that you put it in terms that I can understand...:lol:  



MMM


----------



## Lloyd Collins

starmanmm said:


> Never mind needing a bigger boat...
> 
> I'm going to need a BIGGER SPRAY BOOTH!! :freak:


What about taking it to a local Auto Body Paint Shop.
The price they charge will still be lower than adding on to house.:lol:


----------



## flyingfrets

Let me say right off the bat that I am not now, nor have I ever been crazy about Trek. If I were watching TV and a TOS or NextGen episode was on, I wouldn't turn it off...I enjoyed them, but could never understand the hype & mania over it. This model will not make me a convert, *BUT* I do appreciate the gracefull lines of this starship and the excellent execution of this kit. This one definitely goes on my "Must Have" list!!!

Nice job Thomas!

'Frets


----------



## idman

Thank you thomas for the pics.. Now after seeing the pics if you all will excuse me I have to get a new tissue box for drying my eyes and go change my underwear :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

flyingfrets said:


> Let me say right off the bat that I am not now, nor have I ever been crazy about Trek. If I were watching TV and a TOS or NextGen episode was on, I wouldn't turn it off...I enjoyed them, but could never understand the hype & mania over it. This model will not make me a convert, *BUT* I do appreciate the gracefull lines of this starship and the excellent execution of this kit. This one definitely goes on my "Must Have" list!!!
> 
> Nice job Thomas!
> 
> 'Frets


We forgive you for not being crazy about ST, since you are getting the kit.

Is it time for another "what color is the Enterprise" thread. Ok just asking. :lol:


----------



## John P

ThomasModels said:


> Click for detailed view.
> 
> There is one tree not shown here. Also, one of the trees shown here has been duplicated as it will be in the kit.
> 
> Enjoy!


 Hey you forgot ... umm ... oh, hell, who am I kidding. I can't even think of soemthing you MAY have forgotten to joke about it!


----------



## TheYoshinator!

I can't wait to dig into this model. I haven't built a TMP Enterprise in years. No more AMTs for me!

Finally something worth the effort!

Many thanks to all that brought this kit to this point so far!


----------



## drewid142

Thomas... the refit looks just like the images you have posted for the last 6 months... but we're all excuse me... the Boston Red Soxs just won the world series... but we're all so excited about this kit... just post a few tight shots of the clear parts and the hull with holes instead of bumps for the windows and we will all go out and celebrate like Bostonians... without tipping ovet the cars that i fear will be tipped over and burned in the next few hours.

...by the way... I, like the rest of the folks reading and posting am so extremely titlated by this kit I am beside myself!


----------



## Trek Ace

Gosh,

The only parts now that may require an aftermarket accessory to light will be the outside front of the nacelle grilles, like in this photo.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent67a.jpg


That, or a few blobs of clear resin.

Well, us modelers have to have _something_ left to do!

Thanks, Thomas! Can't wait!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

ThomasModels said:


> I am very grateful, thankful, and honored to be a participant in the design and fruition of these products. Very few people get to do this sort of thing and that is why I feel blessed.


Your work speaks for itself.

No one can look at models like these and your other works and deny your incredible artistic skill.

None of your competitors can claim to have come close to this level of detail and accuracy.

Regardless of whether or not RC2 via Polar Lights continues past the next 5 unnamed models they contracted with you to do or not, I hope that somehow someway you will continue to put out many more masterpieces like these for decades to come.

Most preferably a 1/350th TOS Enterprise, though I know, of course, that you don't get to pick the order of subjects PL is contracting for.

Anyhow, again, thanks for sharing these picks. Can't wait to have a few of these in my hands...


----------



## capt Locknar

Actually the clear parts themselves should be proof enough. The proof copy didn't have any clear parts on it at all. And if you look through all the pics he has of the proof copy you will notice no clear parts either.


----------



## Nighthawk

She is coming... at long last she is coming. Ah, 'tis a grand day to know that the grandest lady of them all (with the obvious exception of TOS) is coming to us all affordably and with detail I've never seen before in a kit that I could actually purchase, take home, and build. The hopes of a younger lad are finally coming to fruition. I can hear James Horner's unforgettable soundtrack playing as visions of the sleak beauty leaving spacedock in Star Trek II dance through my head. Bless you, Thomas, for all your work on our behalf.


----------



## razorwyre1

MonsterModelMan said:


> Thanks jgoldsack and Trek Ace!
> 
> So...does someone have a comparison pic of the original and a refit? Was there "major" differences in the look? Funny how I never put this together...but then again...I am still learning Trek lore!
> 
> Thanks!
> MMM


MMM, go to the starship modeler or the culttvman sites, and follow the reference links... you'll get the side by side comparisons youre looking for with a little searching. the differences in proportion are major, so much so that theres a bit of a tempest in a teapot over whether or not its a refit or a rebuild. a lot of justification and rationalization is needed for the two versions to be the same ship.


----------



## John P

Carriage return added


----------



## Leet

A better site with a comparison (complete with animation showing how the refit may have progressed) can be found at Ex Astris Scientia:

http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/constitution-refit.htm

The secondary hull seems to have received the most structural changes, while the saucer's diameter was increased, and the upper and lower domes were reshaped (not to mention new ventral sensor dome and bridge, but the latter was modular anyway).


----------



## woozle

I wonder how heavy it is??


----------



## ThomasModels

I don't know.

I still like the one better with the red thingies on top and the radar dish in front.


----------



## ThomasModels

Click for detailed views.


----------



## capt Locknar

Oh Good lord, I just drooled all over my keyboard and its sparking now.

AHGGGGGGGGGG HURRRRRY UP AND GET THIS THING ON THE SHELVES YOUR COSTING ME KEYBOARDS lol


----------



## ThomasModels

*Pylon Attachment*

Pylons:



I understand there is some concern over how the pylons will attach to the secondary hull and if they will support the engines.


Here the inboard half of the pylon is attached to the top of the secondary hull.


Here the outboard pylon half is attached to the secondary hull side. These connections are very tight and all parts are quite sturdy.


The secondary hull side is placed with the top. As you can see, the pylon spreads as it connects with the secondary hull.


These parts are not glued and are shown here holding each other together.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

capt Locknar said:


> Oh Good lord, I just drooled all over my keyboard and its sparking now.
> 
> AHGGGGGGGGGG HURRRRRY UP AND GET THIS THING ON THE SHELVES YOUR COSTING ME KEYBOARDS lol


I thought you were prepared for the test shots? Got 2 keyboards waiting here so when I burn this one up from drooling. Got to go, fire,fire....


----------



## ThomasModels




----------



## rossjr

Everything is looking great Thomas! You should be proud, I know I will be to buy a few of these....

One question on the nacelle supports, how difficult will it be to run wires through them for lighting the nacelle's.


----------



## ThomasModels

Like this?








As you can see, that is an extension cord running into the open end.









The secondary hull end is solid at the tabs. A channel can be cut down the middle on one of the channels to allow for wiring. See images ats9 and ats10 for the tabs.


----------



## rossjr

I see, and now I know what I've been doing wrong with my lighting projects....

*note to self = must go buy more lamp cords.....*

Thanks and keep the pictures coming....


----------



## woozle

Thomas, how heavy was that UPS box?? Is this gonna be 5 lbs of plastic?


----------



## capt Locknar

Yeah but I use the Big Orange Drop Cords for my lighting. Will that fit in there 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Thall10000

God help me, this is going to be painful to my wallet...


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Be still, my heart... be still....

The Time is coming...

And the righteous will seat at the right side of our pearl Godess....


----------



## jgoldsack

Wow... Thomas.. that is just awsome. It is nice to see how the parts go together!


----------



## Trek Ace

ThomasModels said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I still like the one better with the red thingies on top and the radar dish in front.


Me, too!


----------



## Rogue1

So is the test fit showing any problems? Do the nacelles sit at the right angles, and parallel to the saucer/each other? Gaps? Romulans instead of Vulcans?

It looks incredible Thomas. I will have to buy as many as I can possibly buy. I see some overtime coming in handy pretty soon 

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## cinc2020

*!*

Mary Mother of God.


----------



## tripdeer

cinc2020 said:


> Mary Mother of God.


Agreed.


----------



## jheilman

*refit*

I am loving this. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## capt Locknar

Dammit, Drooled out another keyboard. Man this kit is costing me a fortune in keyboards. 

Seriously though whats shown is fantastic and I can't wait to get my hands on some. Not to be negative but I hope it is a couple more months before they come in as I won't have any free money until then. UGHHHHH I hate fixed incomes.


----------



## KUROK

Thanks for the great photos, Thom! Can't wait to get my hands on one or two of these kits...


----------



## TheYoshinator!

I'm up late answering e-mails and finally got over here to see what's new today!

Sweet Jeebus! That looks fantastic, Thomas! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am serious now when I say I need the refit model.


_Need?_ Or merely _want_? I mean, seriously . . . :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> _Need?_ Or merely _want_? I mean, seriously . . . :devil:


Ok want,you got me.


----------



## John P

The need is real; physical; palpable. Without the refit there will be no continuing.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> The need is real; physical; palpable. Without the refit there will be no continuing.


*The modeler must continue!*

Sounds like the Companion!


----------



## John O

John P said:


> The need is real; physical; palpable. Without the refit there will be no continuing.


Oh, okay. So in the case that your copy of the kit should be substituted with a full-sized living breathing Jennifer Connelly, you'll just pass ..and just not continue?

John O.


----------



## ThomasModels

*It's like hypnotizing chickens...*




Click for larger view.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thomas is more talented than I thought,he can hypnotize chickens.
I think we have been insulted. :jest:


----------



## ThomasModels

Click for larger view.


----------



## jgoldsack

Thomas... you are truely a master when it comes to these...

Those look awsome!


----------



## beeblebrox

Lloyd Collins said:


> Thomas is more talented than I thought,he can hypnotize chickens.
> I think we have been insulted. :jest:


Original or Extra Crispy?


----------



## ThomasModels

*Aftermarket? We don't need no stinking aftermarket!*

Thanks guys!




Click for larger view.


----------



## John P

John O said:


> Oh, okay. So in the case that your copy of the kit should be substituted with a full-sized living breathing Jennifer Connelly, you'll just pass ..and just not continue?
> 
> John O.


 I won't continue modeling, for at least a whole week! 
[Jayne] I'll be in my bunk.... [/Jayne]


----------



## John P

ThomasModels said:


> Click for larger view.


 Not only are the intercoolers (the fins) not molded into the nacelle like on the Ertl kit, they're each in two halves with a clear insert? WOW!


----------



## Nova Designs

Ya gotta love that!


----------



## StarshipClass

Looks great, Thomas! You're right--no aftermarket parts necessary!


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Thomas, I have two questions (really it's just one) if you have the time. I like how sturdy the pylon base attachments look.

The way they lock in- does this mean that the Pylons go on a completed (top, sides, and bottom) engineering THEN the nacelles go on?

or could you build a whole nacelles/pylons/engineering top only that gets glued to the engineering base?


----------



## idman

I think even Gene Roddenberry Is up there crying with joy seeing this masterpiece being made.


----------



## ThomasModels

The pylons will go on either assembled or in halves to the secondary hull top and sides.

I'm leaning more to assembling each pylon half with the secondary hull parts, then bringing them all together as the fit is very tight and there is no room for movement of any part when either is assembled. 

Trying to manuever the secondary hull sides/top around to fit onto the pylons would be a pain.


----------



## jgoldsack

There is only 1 aftermarket (well 2) parts that I could think of....

1: Clear bridge dome
2: Bridge Interior

Not Canon of course (cuz you can't see into the bridge) but it would look neat...


----------



## cinc2020

*Hatches*

You know, when a kit like this includes a gangway hatch as a separate piece, it's an excellent kit...

Thomas, I've dreamed of this kit since I was a little kid. Many thanks.


----------



## capt Locknar

Aftermarket 

3. Warp Sled for the Little TMP Shuttles(Vulcan Shuttle)


----------



## zysurge

*Shuttle Bay?*

Thomas:

Does the shuttle bay / cargo area contribute to the structural integrity of the secondary hull / pylon assemblies, or can it simply be left out if building with a closed shuttle bay door?

Wondering if it could be built as an external display piece...


----------



## ThomasModels

This kit is basically eight kits in one.

1 - Enterprise
2 - VIP Lounge
3 - Botanical Garden
4 - Flight Deck/Cargo Hold
5 - TMP Shuttle
6 - Inspection Pod
7 - ST5 Shuttle
8 - Workbee

Each "kit" within the entire kit contributes and is designed to work with the whole, but any one is not dependent on any other to complete.


----------



## Thall10000

It's like hypnotizing chickens...

I wondered why I...felt...strange.


----------



## Tholian

Excellant Job Tom. Looks great!


----------



## Trek Ace

Yep. Nobody here but us chickens...


----------



## Thall10000

There is a market for aftermarket parts! How about all of the other Federation Starship classes that share many of the refit's compoentants. The single engine scout class, tug, freghter, Reliant, three engine battleship, etc.


----------



## capt Locknar

Those would be more like conversion kits versus aftermarket parts lol
But I hear what your saying. There is tonssssss of possiblities with this kit for conversion kits. I am planning a couple myself.


----------



## Captain-Raveers

Drool!!! My god this model is gonna be so kick ass once built! 

Thomas,

Just to be sure this can be built either the Refit Enterprise from Trek's 1-3 or the Enterprise from IV-VI?

Trent


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thall10000 said:


> There is a market for aftermarket parts! How about all of the other Federation Starship classes that share many of the refit's compoentants. The single engine scout class, tug, freghter, Reliant, three engine battleship, etc.


I like your thinking! :thumbsup: 

Thomas any shots of the decals. Of course not till all the other pieces are shown. Don't want to mess up the decals with all the drooling. :lol:


----------



## Nighthawk

The only real difference between the refit 1701 and the 1701-A is markings and paint scheme. With only a tad bit of tweaking to your plans for a finish and then custom decals, you can have the refit 1701 (which is one I plan) or--with the sheet of decals--any ship you want.


----------



## FoxTrot

Thanks for these pictures Thomas, I am speechless, it will be a sensation when it arrives! FT


----------



## Edge

Captain-Raveers said:


> Drool!!! My god this model is gonna be so kick ass once built!
> 
> Thomas,
> 
> Just to be sure this can be built either the Refit Enterprise from Trek's 1-3 or the Enterprise from IV-VI?
> 
> Trent


That is true. It comes with parts to show all the differences and
decal changes as well (you can see some of the alternate parts on
the sprue trees pictured).

Edge


----------



## fluke

I'm a TOS fan and I'm really not into 'building' what every one else is building and till now I have been holding my breath for a good sized more accurate TOS Shuttle craft ( lets all pray )

BUT!!!! *HOLY COW MAN!!!!  * this baby just needs some lights, some paint, some glue and your off!!

Thank you Thomas!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Too bad its not ready for Xmas....but good things come to those who wait!

I'm watching ST the Motion picture special edition tonight! OH YEAH!!!


----------



## chuckman

cant wait for this thing. shuttlebay looks nice too, even though i probably wont install it in my kit. ill probably just build it as a seperate kit (without the roof) and put it next to the model, with the st:v shuttles ready to launch (or maybe have one landing with a small tractor beam emitter holding the shuttle up....oh the possibilities....).


----------



## Poseidon

Thomas, this is Beautiful! Thank you for all your hard work, and for keeping us so well informed. :thumbsup: Are you involved in the creating of the instruction sheet? I hope it will be as detailed - perhaps with actual photos, rather than with line drawings. There's nothing more frustrating than having a complex model come with a single sheet of instructions showing an exploded view of parts and you're supposed to figure out what is what.


----------



## capt Locknar

And Don't forget that PNT models has the Generic Alpha Numeric sheets for the refit already too. I gotta get mine ordered. lolol

Ok you can kill me later thomas for the added work and orders you'll get on those lol


----------



## kahless72

Man oh man. This looks like a great kit. Great Pictures Thomas. So, any hints of what's next? :-D


----------



## Trek Ace

It's really beautiful work, Thomas. Brilliant layout and design!

I have four cases on preorder and two more kits through my local hobby shop (I'm warming up the VISA for when the 1/350 original 1701 is released! :lol: ).

I'm already drafting the conversions I'll be doing with some of them. Can't wait!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

[Sulu] Oh, my! [/Sulu]  

<shouts upstairs> Honey, do we need to have food in January??


----------



## Lloyd Collins

capt Locknar said:


> And Don't forget that PNT models has the Generic Alpha Numeric sheets for the refit already too. I gotta get mine ordered. lolol
> 
> Ok you can kill me later thomas for the added work and orders you'll get on those lol


I hope you get paid for advertising for PNT models. I did not!:jest:

I am wondering about the Rec Deck. Thomas, if I remember right you said that you and Dave looked into the windows and decided that you can't see inside to see the deck, so it was decided to drop it from the kit. Was a prototype of the inside ever made, and if so could a aftermarkert of be made. With lights you should have no problem seeing it. Just a thought.

Kill Joy Lloyd :devil:


----------



## 1701ALover

Yeah...I was thinking about that, too (aftermarket Rec Deck). I was also thinking about the STV Shuttle Bay, bridge inserts, and also the EXTRA cargo pods that were seen in the cargo bay in STTMP, sitting on the floor, apparently waiting to be put away or taken off-ship.

Just a few more thoughts.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

1701ALover said:


> Yeah...I was thinking about that, too (aftermarket Rec Deck). I was also thinking about the STV Shuttle Bay, bridge inserts, and also the EXTRA cargo pods that were seen in the cargo bay in STTMP, sitting on the floor, apparently waiting to be put away or taken off-ship.
> 
> Just a few more thoughts.


How about add on for workbees to move cargo containers. Maybe make a cargo train and hang in the hanger bay as if going to cargo bay with containers.

With that and a space dock you could have one hell of a model display.
The possiblities are endless. Now I got to get some people.

Thomas when are we getting the v'ger model? :lol:


----------



## ThomasModels

Thank you guys! I really do appreciate the comments but there are many other people also responsible for bringing this to fruition.

The Rec Deck was left out of the mock up process. It never got beyond paper. That and the crew figures made it to the final blueprints, but were nixed at the last minute  not by me. I really liked the results of how I got the rec deck to fit into the cramped space to very much resemble what was seen onscreen.

Other details _completely drafted but not part of the final blueprint set_ included the bridge to be molded in clear with interior insert, the lower saucer docking bay interior, two cargo holds for the lower saucer, a workbee garage, all seen in The Motion Picture, a Star Trek 6 VIP Lounge, and a Trek 5 Shuttle Bay. All of those details were decided not to be included after the first parts list revision in November of 2003.

As I said, those parts not included are sitting here drawn to scale, and I have a test shot here now to fit them to. Hmmmm. . . .

Yes, PNT is ready for the Generic Refit Decals for this kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Darn. Well what we got in the refit ain't bad at all, I am more than happy what we are getting. I got get those decals. I plan to rename mine different than Enterprise.Maybe.

Thanks for the update Thomas.


----------



## John P

Need I say I will order any and all resin conversion accessories you come up with? Just box 'em up and let me know when to send the checkie.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

I've never bought PNT decals, can anyone tell me if those are water decals or are these dry transfer (rub on) decals?

I didn't find much info on that at the website so I'm asking here.


----------



## StarshipClass

Water slide decals.


----------



## John P

Probably didn't think he needed to explain decals. They're always water slide. I can't think of any aftermarket dry transfers at all.


----------



## Epsilon

Oh!!!! The one thing we HAVEN'T seen so far... how about a pic of the saucer rim pieces????? Pretty please???? :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain America

*Ideas...Don't shoot, Thomas!!!*



John P said:


> Need I say I will order any and all resin conversion accessories you come up with? Just box 'em up and let me know when to send the checkie.


Agreed, there. I have a feeling this will turn out to be very lucrative for Thomas & co.

HMMMM... I can see it now...The Mighty Dreadnought U.S.S. Theodore Roosevelt - Ship's bridge motto, "Speak softly and carry a big stick."
___________________________________________________

Just an idea for conversion parts, Thomas (When the time comes, and you come up for air, of course...  ):
___________________________________________________
1. A Dorsal with an aft facing set of torpedo tubes, as shown on the U.S.S. America in SHIPS OF THE STARFLEET.

2. Going out on a bit of a limb, here...Maybe the engines seen on the Star Trek Phase II Enterprise (Would also work on the 1/350 OS E, nudge, nudge!)


----------



## capt Locknar

Lloyd Collins said:


> How about add on for workbees to move cargo containers. Maybe make a cargo train and hang in the hanger bay as if going to cargo bay with containers.
> 
> With that and a space dock you could have one hell of a model display.
> The possiblities are endless. Now I got to get some people.
> 
> Thomas when are we getting the v'ger model? :lol:


Personally i would prefer a space dock rather than vger lololol
How big would that sucker be at 350 scale, a city block lolol


----------



## woozle

ThomasModels said:


> Other details _completely drafted but not part of the final blueprint set_ included the bridge to be molded in clear with interior insert, the lower saucer docking bay interior, two cargo holds for the lower saucer, a workbee garage, all seen in The Motion Picture, a Star Trek 6 VIP Lounge, and a Trek 5 Shuttle Bay. All of those details were decided not to be included after the first parts list revision in November of 2003.
> 
> As I said, those parts not included are sitting here drawn to scale, and I have a test shot here now to fit them to. Hmmmm. . . .


Thomas, your VIP lounge was unique and original, could you please PLEASE give us a glimpse into the 'lower saucer docking bay interior, two cargo holds for the lower saucer, a workbee garage, all seen in The Motion Picture, a Star Trek 6 VIP Lounge, and a Trek 5 Shuttle Bay'??


----------



## EvilWays

For aftermarket parts, I'd like to see the torpedo bay, as it would go well with a cut-away conversion.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

EvilWays said:


> For aftermarket parts, I'd like to see the torpedo bay, as it would go well with a cut-away conversion.


Clear panels.Engineering, other rooms like tranporter,sickbay.

Maybe Kirk's quarters,so we can see if he is with a yeoman. :devil:


----------



## ThomasModels




----------



## StarshipClass

Ah! The master has thrown us some more bones! 

Fortunately, there's a lot of meat on dem bones!

Very exciting stuff!


----------



## Tholian

Captain America said:


> 2. Going out on a bit of a limb, here...Maybe the engines seen on the Star Trek Phase II Enterprise (Would also work on the 1/350 OS E, nudge, nudge!)


I think I asked once before, but I have a book here called Ships of Star Fleet that shows different designs of the Star Trek ships. There is a set of designs in there that show a Warp Engine that has the Glowing red front like I heard explained before the the ST Phase 2. Plus does anyone know of a place that may have pictures of that type of warp engine? I was thinking of making a kit bash like that. And is that the engines you are talking about that are shown in the book? :roll:


----------



## John P

Thomas, spot anything that needs correcting yet?


----------



## Tholian

Tom, see the lit up peice that you are showing yellow in the Warp engine Crystal. I know that is probably the just the lighting. But you think it will be just a matter of throwing on some Tamiya Clear Blue to get the actual effect? :wave:


----------



## cinc2020

*Geneva Convention*

Isn't the slow trickle of these images a violation of the Geneva Convention? 

Anyway, this kit is looking spectacular.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

cinc2020 said:


> Isn't the slow trickle of these images a violation of the Geneva Convention?
> 
> Anyway, this kit is looking spectacular.


In Alabama we do not recognize the Geneva Convention, but we do ST coventions,you have to go to Geneva. :lol:


----------



## ThomasModels

John P said:


> Thomas, spot anything that needs correcting yet?


 Yes..


----------



## Trek Ace

:lol:


----------



## Rogue1

I sure would love a set of those "blue"prints


----------



## John P

ThomasModels said:


> Yes.


 Ah, a man of annoyingly few words! :lol:


----------



## Nighthawk

Indeed.


----------



## Trek Ace

"Indoubitably".


----------



## Tholian

Yes, I concur!


----------



## ThomasModels

I don't even know all of what Dave found that he would like changed. He's testing fit and I am checking for scale, detail and alignment. So far I've located about 87 fixes. These are all minor hull surface nits that need tweeking or adjustment but the alignment of the major hull sub-assemblies is right on target.

Example:








How it's *supposed* to fit.










How it currently fits.

It's nothing out of the ordinary. Just part of the process of working out a styrene kit design.


----------



## ThomasModels

Not as tight as it could be...


----------



## razorwyre1

thomas, i think i speak for all of us when i say we very much appriciate your care and attention to detail in the production of this kit. thank you very very much.


----------



## John P

Yep, that's what I meant - we don't need to know the whole list. I was just wondering how it came out overall.


----------



## Captain America

Tholian said:


> I think I asked once before, but I have a book here called Ships of Star Fleet that shows different designs of the Star Trek ships. There is a set of designs in there that show a Warp Engine that has the Glowing red front like I heard explained before the the ST Phase 2. Plus does anyone know of a place that may have pictures of that type of warp engine? I was thinking of making a kit bash like that. And is that the engines you are talking about that are shown in the book? :roll:


Yeah, I don't have the book in front of me, but I believe they illustrated it as either...the 'Tikopai' class or the 'Constitution(II)' class. IIRC, the book postulated that the 'Tikopai' design was going to be the Enterprise class, but at the last minute Starfleet changed it's mind and split it into 2 designs, the more advanced Enterprise class & the simpler, less armed Tikopai class, with the intended purpose of testing both designs & see how they faired. 

I personally thought it was a nice touch by the authors...in a way salvaging all the design effort that went into the Phase II ship.

I'm working on a 3D version of the OS E, with various design tweaks and adjustments. I'm probably gonna do a varient similar to the PII ship. I figure it's LONG overdue... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

So Capt.America, When do we see any shots?


----------



## Tholian

Captain America said:


> I personally thought it was a nice touch by the authors...in a way salvaging all the design effort that went into the Phase II ship.
> 
> I'm working on a 3D version of the OS E, with various design tweaks and adjustments. I'm probably gonna do a varient similar to the PII ship. I figure it's LONG overdue... :thumbsup:


Yes, it is cool how the authors added that class, and even the detail of the AMT/ERTL model to the more advanced Class of heavy cruiser, so that you could model a star ship that is illustrated in the book with out modifying the original kit in any way?

It is a neat design book. But I thought they would come out with more of them. 

Be sure to let us see any Pictures of it when they are available.


----------



## Epsilon

They did come out with one more in that series of books, but it was all one ship class :freak: 

Kinda defeated the purpose, don'tyathink???? That was the cool thing about that book, all the different variants of designs. Anyways, I wonder if I even still have my original copy packed away somewhere... I had it signed by Jimmy Doohan.


----------



## Nighthawk

YOU LUCKY LUCKY PERSON! I'm too young to even remember if that book exists... But I wish I had it.


----------



## John P

The guys who did that book hang out over on Trekbbs.com in the Trek Tech and Trek Art sections. One goes by "Aridas Sofia..." somethingorother. And Todd Geunther goes by his real name when he posts. We're always trying to talk them into another book.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

One good thing about the Refit, is that their is no shortage of reference pictures.
I hope the decals in the kit and PNT decals will cover every markings. I guess I better wait for the kit before I make the astacking pattern. 

I still hope that the final model has the pattern on it, like AMT. :jest:


----------



## 1701ALover

Lloyd Collins said:


> One good thing about the Refit, is that their is no shortage of reference pictures.
> I hope the decals in the kit and PNT decals will cover every markings. I guess I better wait for the kit before I make the astacking pattern.
> 
> I still hope that the final model has the pattern on it, like AMT. :jest:


No doubt about the reference pics!

And BITE THY TONGUE!!! about the AMT pattern!! Oy!! :drunk:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

1701ALover said:


> No doubt about the reference pics!
> 
> And BITE THY TONGUE!!! about the AMT pattern!! Oy!! :drunk:


Never painted the AMT refit. Now the AMT 1701-D,I did hand paint the pattern, my nerves never got over that, that is why I sound crazy some of the time/most of the time. :freak:


----------



## jgoldsack

Lloyd Collins said:


> One good thing about the Refit, is that their is no shortage of reference pictures.
> I hope the decals in the kit and PNT decals will cover every markings. I guess I better wait for the kit before I make the astacking pattern.
> 
> I still hope that the final model has the pattern on it, like AMT. :jest:



It is _aztecing_ 

And since they are obviously striving to be as faithful to the filming model as possible, then there will not be any "scribed" pattern for the aztec on the model, since the studio model did not have such a thing 

And besides... Thomas would by lynched if he did that... and no one wants to have to lynch Thomas


----------



## Lloyd Collins

jgoldsack said:


> It is _aztecing_
> 
> And since they are obviously striving to be as faithful to the filming model as possible, then there will not be any "scribed" pattern for the aztec on the model, since the studio model did not have such a thing
> 
> And besides... Thomas would by lynched if he did that... and no one wants to have to lynch Thomas


Lynch Thomas, not this chicken.
Yea I know about aztecing, but with AMT astacking fit. Don't you mean canon? If the scribed lines are not on my model then I will be mad, if the lines are not on the other models I do not care, I want the lines. 


That was fun! :jest:


----------



## KUROK

Guys,

I want mine to look like ST:TMP with its sort of silver look. My Bandai is in the -A pearl white and it doesn't do it for me.
Will the kit instructions provide guidance Thom?


----------



## ThomasModels

I kind of doubt it. There may be some vague description of 'paint this white, this light gray and that dark gray' kinda thing, but I wouldn't count on anything detailed.

I have the steps assembled for finishing the 1701 classic kits and the page layout formats completed. I'm just trying to decide how to release them. If I put them online, then they will become 'public domain' if I want them to or not. I could probably publish them myself. I have an author friend who suggested that I have them published under license, although he suggested writing of assembling, lighting, and detailing the large Refit kit. I have to get them finalized before I can pitch them. Once that's done, if Pocket wants them and is willing to pay, I'll go that route. If not, I can have it done myself.

I guess I'm saying one of these days, I'll finish putting together new, accurate and correct material for modeling those kits in some format!


----------



## tripdeer

Wheee!!! That'd make financial sense Thomas, as I am going to buy and build the model right away, and when your reference material comes out, I'll buy another one and do it all again! I suspect I'm not the only one, either.

Dan

PS: Thomas, I am very much an amateur modeller, but I absolutely LOVE the work you've done with the PL Trek line. I've been working steadily on the NX-01 for a few months now, and it's coming along extremely well. If the model wasn't so awesome, I doubt I'd be putting the effort in that I am. Your excellent work truly inspires excellent work from others. Great work, keep it up! It's much appreciated!!!


----------



## BatToys

It would have been interesting to have seen this thread part of the PL 76,000plus thread to see how high it could go.


----------



## Tholian

ThomasModels said:


> I have the steps assembled for finishing the 1701 classic kits and the page layout formats completed. I'm just trying to decide how to release them. If I put them online, then they will become 'public domain' if I want them to or not. I could probably publish them myself. I have an author friend who suggested that I have them published under license, although he suggested writing of assembling, lighting, and detailing the large Refit kit. I have to get them finalized before I can pitch them. Once that's done, if Pocket wants them and is willing to pay, I'll go that route. If not, I can have it done myself.



Thomas, Protect yourself. Don't put them out for public domain. You will be sorry in the end because you will have done the work, and it will become common knowledge, and maybe to the credit of someone else. Document it all, and get it copywriter. Hey, what the hey, maybe you ought to write a book on How to accurately build a ST model. And add all your work to it. Nice book to sell, and I know I would pay the few bucks to get it!


----------



## idman

Yeah you could call it "How to Build a Star Trek Model The Right Way" Either way if you did publish a book on that I would buy It. Your info on the limited editon voyager model was most helpful I sold the model for a good amount, And I still have the instruction manual booklet so I can paint my 1400 scale accurately. Thanks Thomas for everthing you've done I can't wait to get my hands on this baby.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thomas Model Press. Has a nice ring to it. As detailed as Thomas's instruction booklets are they would set standards in model how-to books.


----------



## MartinHatfield

I have never seen one of Thomas's instruction booklets. How do I get one?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

MartinHatfield said:


> I have never seen one of Thomas's instruction booklets. How do I get one?


They come with his models and decals. I did not mean to confuse. :thumbsup:


----------



## ArthurPendragon

ThomasModels said:


> Not as tight as it could be...


These minor problems are usual at the molding phase, and are easily corrected.

Anyway, as a side effect, it slows down the production schedule of the final and corrected version.

So, will PL keep the scheduled release ?


P.S.: OH, that part is not hollow ? Now how can I make the turbolifts run up and down ?


----------



## rossjr

ArthurPendragon said:


> P.S.: OH, that part is not hollow ? Now how can I make the turbolifts run up and down ?


I would suggest a drill with a drill press..........


----------



## ThomasModels

Click image for larger view.


----------



## tripdeer

Oh my...


----------



## KUROK

ThomasModels said:


> Click image for larger view.



Thom,
Cool pic of the studio model saucer. Now, how about more pics of the test shot!


----------



## rossjr

So this is already decaled???? 

Just kidding, the waiting is killing me, let's see first I have to wait for the kit to be released and then I have to wait for Hobby Lobby to have them and finally I have to wait for them to have their 50% off sale...... The waiting will kill me.....


----------



## ThomasModels




----------



## rossjr

Is that part of the warp sled next to the shuttle?


----------



## jgoldsack

I didn't know the enterprise was all black and white


----------



## tripdeer

Wow, Thomas, Beautiful! Absolutely beautiful! You have much to be proud of!

Dan


----------



## John P

ThomasModels said:


> Click image for larger view.


 Oh geez, I heard the music when the lights come on in the film when I saw that!


----------



## John P

rossjr said:


> Is that part of the warp sled next to the shuttle?


 Those are both shuttles. The warp sled is a nacelle attachment (like a SLED, right?) that goes under one of the wedge-shaped shuttles. It's not included in the kit.


----------



## justinleighty

And actually, the warp sled goes onto a larger shuttle that's shaped just like the wedge-shaped one; apparently Probert designed the larger, courier shuttle and used the same lines for the shuttles found in his hangar bay preliminary painting; on those shuttles, the docking ring is proportionally larger than on the shuttle Spock uses later on in the movie.


----------



## Trek Ace

WOW! That's great!!!

Okay......now.......let's see it painted! 

BTW, the docking ring is the same size on both sizes of shuttles, or else it wouldn't fit into the hole.


----------



## tripdeer

Trek Ace said:


> WOW! That's great!!!
> 
> Okay......now.......let's see it painted!
> 
> BTW, the docking ring is the same size on both sizes of shuttles, or else it wouldn't fit into the hole.


That's why he said it is "proportionally" larger. Same size, but looks bigger on the smaller shuttle.

Dan


----------



## Gary Young

Thomas-
PLEASE December!!!!!! PLEASE December!!!!!   i can not stand the wait...i mean really- i can not wait!
i promise to buy a case right off the bat....plus more!
are the list of fixes already sent to China? gotta get them going on them now so we can see this next month...my prediction again: PL best selling kit ever, well justified,too.
keep us informed, as usual. great great job you are doing!   Gary :roll:


----------



## tripdeer

Oh, quit bluffing! You'd buy a case whether it came out in December or later! 

Dan


----------



## Trek Ace

tripdeer said:


> That's why he said it is "proportionally" larger. Same size, but looks bigger on the smaller shuttle.
> 
> Dan


Actually, the rings are the same size, it's the shuttles being "proportionally" smaller than the larger shuttles that makes the rings look bigger in comparison to the overall size of the smaller shuttles, that are really scaled down versions of the larger ones. Okay?

It makes much more sense when explained properly. 

Ya know, you guys sure make it tough. Now, I got to go try and explain John's warp led (light emitting diode) and how it attaches to the SLED (Super Light Emitting Diode - also known in some circles as a Jumbo LED, or JLED), and then figger out how the heck that works in relation to the warp sled (not to be confused with a SLED, which is something else altogether).

Sheesh!


----------



## tripdeer

Trek Ace said:


> Ya know, you guys sure make it tough. Now, I got to go try and explain John's warp led (light emitting diode) and how it attaches to the SLED (Super Light Emitting Diode - also known in some circles as a Jumbo LED, or JLED), and then figger out how the heck that works in relation to the warp sled (not to be confused with a SLED, which is something else altogether).
> 
> Sheesh!


Dude... you just blew my mind.


----------



## capt Locknar

ROFLMAO

You guys just kill me LOLOLOL


----------



## Roguepink

eh... It's just another Enterprise model. Looks just like the old ERTL kit.

(and now I will duck and RUN!!!)

Beautiful work, Thomas.


----------



## Tholian

Roguepink said:


> eh... It's just another Enterprise model. Looks just like the old ERTL kit.
> 
> (and now I will duck and RUN!!!)
> 
> Beautiful work, Thomas.


LMAO!! :jest:


----------



## Captain-Raveers

We so need a drool icon here........man I seriously can't wait to get me a few of these. :devil:

Trent


----------



## Edge

All I can say is: 
We're not Worthy







We're not Worthy







We're not Worthy









Edge


----------



## Jabbs

It's like plastic viagra....


----------



## StarshipClass

Jabbs said:


> It's like plastic viagra....



:roll:


----------



## beeblebrox

Jabbs said:


> It's like plastic viagra....


Oh, so it's molded in blue plastic? That must keep it's pylons stiff and rigid. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels

Only up to four hours.

After that, you must seek engineering help immediately.


----------



## fluke

:lol: 

welly welly welly....There is some humor on this side after all :tongue: 

Thomas....Thanks for the looksees on the Enterprise....and now a quote from Animal House

*"OH BOY IS THIS GOING TO BE GREAT!!!"*


----------



## Nova Designs

Pretty darned cool seeing it with decals! Especially the docking ports and shuttlebay. :thumbsup:


----------



## tripdeer

Nova Designs said:


> Pretty darned cool seeing it with decals! Especially the docking ports and shuttlebay. :thumbsup:


Yeah, no kidding. This has increased my anticipation for this kit! I'm really looking forward to it now. Pretty snazzy, Thomas!

Dan


----------



## Barry Yoner

Those shots look SO cool!! I am looking forward to seeing this kit when it finally reaches the shelves. Even with the all the problems reported (87?!?!) the major parts fit looks darned good in those pictures and the ship looks absolutely correct in it's shapes!!


----------



## Roguepink

How about a 1:350 1770's era Enterprise? Curiosity: how big would that be?


----------



## cobywan

about 5"


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Before I lose my mind over this,I want to see some more pictures of the refit test.


----------



## kahless72

Hey anymore pictures?


----------



## Epsilon

Ok... I'll go back on-topic! I already got PNT's decal sheet for generic markings for the 1/350 refit... just thought I would post a size comarison to the Ertl hull...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

What a colorful group!


----------



## 1701ALover

Lloyd Collins said:


> Before I lose my mind over this,I want to see some more pictures of the refit test.


I agree...let's please get back on track!

Thomas...?


----------



## jgoldsack

1701ALover said:


> I agree...let's please get back on track!
> 
> Thomas...?


I would like to see how the deflector dish setup all falls together....


----------



## John P

jgoldsack said:


> I would like to see how the deflector dish setup all falls together....


 In a vacuum, Newton's law states they WILL all fall together, but in an atmosphere, wind resistance will cause the lighter pieces to fall slower.


----------



## tripdeer

John P said:


> In a vacuum, Newton's law states they WILL all fall together, but in an atmosphere, wind resistance will cause the lighter pieces to fall slower.


*smacks forehead* Boy this IS a colourful group...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Looking at the hanger/cargo deck parts, I though that it would look good to make clear hull pieces, so you can look inside. It would look really good with the lights on.


----------



## jgoldsack

Lloyd Collins said:


> Looking at the hanger/cargo deck parts, I though that it would look good to make clear hull pieces, so you can look inside. It would look really good with the lights on.



Yeah, but the hull parts would have been quite brittle of it was cast in clear... I could just see someone snapping the clear hull parts and just breaking down in despair right there...


----------



## ThomasModels

Sorry, been busy.


----------



## Just Plain Al

It's getting closer all the time.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Cool!

With a baby boy due on Christmas Day my model making time is about to be severely curtailed -- nevertheless, I WILL figure out some way to get this kit built (I'll just have to give up sleep, that's all). 

Great work, Thomas.


----------



## jgoldsack

That is a cool cutaway!

But I must ask... is it JUST me, or is there popcorn in those pictures?


----------



## ArthurPendragon

jgoldsack said:


> ... is there popcorn in those pictures?



Yes... It's part of the extra parts. The Space Popcorn !


----------



## Tholian

ThomasModels said:


> Sorry, been busy.


Understandable Thomas.

I may have missed it, but will the decal sheet that comes with this kit allow you to have more than one option. Meaning will it have the "A" version, and maybe a few other names like Constitution, Hood, ect,,?

Wait, I blew up the Hood, scratch that name. :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass

Yeah! I have visions of popcorn when I look at those pics, too! Some sort of subversive mind control technique, no doubt!

Seriously, it all looks great, Thomas! Any chance of a PhaseII decal sheet for kitbashers?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I am feeling better now, got my shot of refit pictures. 

The popcorn is an old school of modeling trick. :lol:


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Okay, there's no two ways about it. That interior is magnificent.


It's going to make these a must-have:

http://tomsmodelworks.com/SearchDetail.asp?Toms!Model!Works|Brass!Detailing!Sets|1/350!Scale!Photoetched!Brass!Detail!Sets|3509


----------



## Trek Ace

I think he's just a messy eater!


----------



## ThomasModels

Decal sheet:


----------



## Tholian

Thanks T!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I am happy now, I have seen the decal sheet.


----------



## SFCOM1

Holy Sick and Paste, Batman! 

Thomas, I think I just went to Decal Heaven! 

Now I really am drooling!

John Nelson
Glendale, AZ
(looking for the bib!)


----------



## tripdeer

In true Shatner fashion: Oh... my...


----------



## cinc2020

*Beefy*

Gard 'ol mighty, that's one beefy model.


----------



## Tholian

Well, I just went through all the pictures again of this upcoming model, and I think I need to take my Xanax now before I become a ball of dribbling droll in a fetal position on the floor. Styrene Addiction I guess. :freak: 

Kudos to you Thomas! :wave:


----------



## Roguepink

Totally off the track here...

We all know what Packing Peanuts are. Well, I've heard it on occasion called "popcorn" as well. Maybe some of it was stuck to the model, you know how that expanded foam keeps a static charge.

Or maybe it was the butter.

I used to work returns processing for a camera manufacturer. We would get individual defects back in little boxes filled with sometimes paper, sometimes foam, sometimes nothing but lots of loose parts rattling around.

So one time we get a camera back from an Army post, packed in popcorn.

Popped, salted, buttered POPCORN.

WHAT was possibly going on that lead to such a situation?

Popcorn, oil, salt, all dripping from this poor camera. THEY DIDN'T EVEN BAG IT. Just tossed it in with the snacks.

So we listed, "foreign contaminants" on the defect report.




Tom, looks like you got yourself some "foreign contaminants" on the parts there, buddy.


----------



## Rogue1

Mike Warshaw said:


> Okay, there's no two ways about it. That interior is magnificent.
> 
> 
> It's going to make these a must-have:
> 
> http://tomsmodelworks.com


 What, a 1/350th scale Starfleet exercise class?


----------



## Edge

Roguepink said:


> Totally off the track here...
> 
> We all know what Packing Peanuts are. Well, I've heard it on occasion called "popcorn" as well. Maybe some of it was stuck to the model, you know how that expanded foam keeps a static charge.
> 
> Or maybe it was the butter.
> 
> I used to work returns processing for a camera manufacturer. We would get individual defects back in little boxes filled with sometimes paper, sometimes foam, sometimes nothing but lots of loose parts rattling around.
> 
> So one time we get a camera back from an Army post, packed in popcorn.
> 
> Popped, salted, buttered POPCORN.
> 
> WHAT was possibly going on that lead to such a situation?
> 
> Popcorn, oil, salt, all dripping from this poor camera. THEY DIDN'T EVEN BAG IT. Just tossed it in with the snacks.
> 
> So we listed, "foreign contaminants" on the defect report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, looks like you got yourself some "foreign contaminants" on the parts there, buddy.


That's it! Thomas put it in a bag of Orville's best to ship it back to
China, then took it back out for a few quick snaps, before shipping.



Edge


----------



## Rogue1

Thats not Pop corn in those pictures. It's a depiction in 1/350 scale, of an expanding foam accident that was cut out of TWOK.


----------



## Trek Ace

Maybe it's an escape pod.


----------



## capt Locknar

All I can say is WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## John P

Mike Warshaw said:


> Okay, there's no two ways about it. That interior is magnificent.
> 
> 
> It's going to make these a must-have:
> 
> http://tomsmodelworks.com


 Gotta put one of those Landing Signal Officers waving flags on the landing deck with the doors open :lol:


----------



## John P

ThomasModels said:


> Decal sheet:
> *snip*


 I'm guessing one major change on the sheet was to change the copyright info to "Copyright Polar Lights, an assimilated possession of Racing Champions, Inc."


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Unlicensed distribution is futile.


----------



## drewid142

The Devil has spoken... Mike... I don't ussually chime in with the cutsies... but your "distribution is futile" post was your 666th post... ooooh.


----------



## justinleighty

THOMAS, can we get a pic looking down the front of the secondary hull with the interior inside? I'd like to see how much space there is between the sides of the interior parts and the hull sides; specifically, can you fit a CCFT down the side? Will one fit on top beneath the engineering strongback?

How long would those sections take? A 6" tube? A 12" tube? 

Also, would a 12" tube fit in the nacelles?

How big is the interior space for the primary hull, vertically? Can I fit a 4" CCFT in there between the bridge and lower dome?

Sorry, just planning out my lighting schemes.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

justinleighty said:


> THOMAS, can we get a pic looking down the front of the secondary hull with the interior inside? I'd like to see how much space there is between the sides of the interior parts and the hull sides; specifically, can you fit a CCFT down the side? Will one fit on top beneath the engineering strongback?
> 
> How long would those sections take? A 6" tube? A 12" tube?
> 
> Also, would a 12" tube fit in the nacelles?
> 
> How big is the interior space for the primary hull, vertically? Can I fit a 4" CCFT in there between the bridge and lower dome?
> 
> Sorry, just planning out my lighting schemes.


Glad you asked, not me. Now you done it.


----------



## Nighthawk

Thank the good lord above that the popcorn isn't physically in the shot, but superimposed thanks to some handy dandy photoshop work or something like that. Otherwise, I'd be a tad miffed... well, not really, but I sure as hell could fake it!

About the kit itself, obviously it's maginificent in just about every respect. I'll come to the plate with a picture request: Saucer details and also pylon/nacelle assemblies. I'd like to see what sort of volume is available in the saucer for lighting purposes, since the engineering hull--complete with interior assembly--looks like a perfect place to mount a pair or trio of AA batteries to give the model a power source independent of the display stand... if I ever want to use the model for motion control filmwork (which I plan to), having an independent power source would be nice. No wires to worry about that'll muss up a shot.


----------



## ThomasModels

Check thru the images in this thread. There are pics that show household appliance wiring passing thru the nacelle pylons.

C'mon guys. This thing is *three feet long*. If you can't find a lightbulb or two to put in there, contact Mike Emery. He'll have something for you that will surely work.


----------



## TrekFX

Thanks for the mention, Tom!

Hey, the way that hull section installs, it sure looks like you can make that engineering section a cutaway no sweat. Scratch the engineering warp matter/antimater whatchamawhatzits on the upper deck above the cargo hold, voila! A smackle of Preiser 1/350 figures painted up to look like Scotty and his nephew...

Now, just a 1/350 TOS E remains to make my life complete. Got a wife, got a dog, need a TOS E!


----------



## John P

I just wirsh I had a clue in the world how to electrify things.


----------



## tripdeer

You and me both, brother. I'd really like to light the NX-01 and, of course, this beast.

Dan


----------



## Nighthawk

The PL NX-01 is currently on my bench of sorts for both aztecing and lighting... I hate being lazy, and I hate it when more important things come up. Oh well. For lighting the NX-01, I'd recommend this sort of arrangement:

For the saucer, after you've painted both insides black (spray paint is really handy for this) and ensured that there won't be any light bleed-through, coat both insides with gloss white (also in spray paint form rather than airbrush) and then you have a very bright interior that 1-3 LEDs could do without a problem. have two LEDs facing aft into the impulse arrangements, with one in the center module between the warp/impulse pylons or some handy dandy reflecting to light up whatever needs to be lit up in that section, then two bulbs per nacelle, one facing forward to illuminate the Buzzard ramscoop and one facing aft to light up the nacelle itself, probably with something reflective at the end of the nacelle to ensure even lighting. That's one thing I HATE about the Bandai Refit Enterprsie: those bulbs do NOT light the nacelle evenly, but I have yet to rectify that problem. One day, though...


----------



## justinleighty

ThomasModels said:


> C'mon guys. This thing is *three feet long*. If you can't find a lightbulb or two to put in there, contact Mike Emery. He'll have something for you that will surely work.


I know that's an option, I just wondered what size CCFTs would work in the nacelles and whether there's room to fit them down the sides. Judging by the pictures you've posted, it looks like there will be, but you and Dave Metzner and some Chinese guys are the only ones who'd know for sure at this point, so that's why I asked you.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Mike Warshaw said:


> Okay, there's no two ways about it. That interior is magnificent.
> 
> 
> It's going to make these a must-have:
> 
> http://tomsmodelworks.com/SearchDetail.asp?Toms!Model!Works|Brass!Detailing!Sets|1/350!Scale!Photoetched!Brass!Detail!Sets|3509


How easy is it to take these photoetched figures and bend them so they can sit? I have never worked with photoetched items.


----------



## Trek Ace

Depends on how imposing toward them you can be with your pliers.


----------



## John P

And how tiny your pliers are!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The reason I asked, is that I would like to have some figures in the officer's lounge.
Lights and figures should make the ship more realistic. 

I plan to also replace all the trees with pieces from model railroading foliage. Since they are already green, that saves me the time painting.


----------



## cinc2020

*Little metal people*

Those photoetched folks are easy to work with. That sounds wierd...

Anyway, the ideal thing is to dip the little figures into some sort of liquid that hardens (like super glue, thick paint, etc) to give the otherwise flatness some depth. The big thing is making sure they are glued firmly in place, otherwise-off they go down the styrene corridors, never to be seen again...

It might be an interesting, if very challenging diorama to build the 1/350 Refit E in dry dock during construction. Lots of the photoetched guys could be made looking like they're wearing spacesuits, while workbees buzz around. Interesting lighting issues, as well as open bay detail and so forth. I might do that, actually.

Nah.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

cinc2020 said:


> Those photoetched folks are easy to work with. That sounds wierd...
> 
> Anyway, the ideal thing is to dip the little figures into some sort of liquid that hardens (like super glue, thick paint, etc) to give the otherwise flatness some depth. The big thing is making sure they are glued firmly in place, otherwise-off they go down the styrene corridors, never to be seen again...
> 
> It might be an interesting, if very challenging diorama to build the 1/350 Refit E in dry dock during construction. Lots of the photoetched guys could be made looking like they're wearing spacesuits, while workbees buzz around. Interesting lighting issues, as well as open bay detail and so forth. I might do that, actually.
> 
> Nah.


Thanks for the advice. I think building the dry/space dock would be more than interesting, more like a pain. I have never figured out how the lights work. Maybe Lightsheets would be the most realistic. Any figures in the hanger bay with the shuttles will look nice. We have got a lot of work ahead, but it should be rewarding.


----------



## John P

Lloyd Collins said:


> I plan to also replace all the trees with pieces from model railroading foliage. Since they are already green, that saves me the time painting.


 Yet involves about 3 or 4 times the time it would take to paint, sawing off the existing trees and replacing them. :freak:


----------



## Trek Ace

Now, where's that plaid shirt and bluejeans...???


----------



## Mike Warshaw

The photoetch stuff takes a little practice, but isn't that tough. I use two razor blades. One holds it down. The other, I slip underneath and fold up. Nice, crisp bend. Then the little critter spins out and I spend the next half hour on my hands and knees --

Actually, this may be a little ambitious, but I was thinking of that scene from TMP, when Shatner addresses the crew. A nice, big crowd of these little guys painted to look like pajama uniforms.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

John P said:


> Yet involves about 3 or 4 times the time it would take to paint, sawing off the existing trees and replacing them. :freak:


Ok,I meant to say looks better, not easier. It will be like puttying,sanding,puttying,sanding.....:freak:


----------



## Trek Ace

cinc2020 said:


> Anyway, the ideal thing is to dip the little figures into some sort of liquid that hardens (like super glue, thick paint, etc) to give the otherwise flatness some depth.


 Be sure to add a few extra drops to the 1/350 Lt. Uhura's upper torso. If you want it to be accurate.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Genisis said:


> If you notice, the popcorn is covering the Starfleet insignia delta in each pic.
> 
> Funny, the first time I saw the decal test shots it wasnt covered up, come back a week later and it is.
> 
> Very odd, hmmmmmmmmm


What happened was this. Thomas did not get permission from Star Fleet (TM)Command to use the copyrighted emblem, so to keep from getting a lawsuit, he had to cover the emblem. At the time he was eating popcorn when he got the transmission, so he chose to use popcorn as a quick cover up.

I hope this clears up the confusion. :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK

Trek Ace said:


> Be sure to add a few extra drops to the 1/350 Lt. Uhura's upper torso. If you want it to be accurate.


And one BIG drop on Scotty... in the middle... perhaps Kirk too...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

At 1/350 scale, I do not think it would be noticed. Unless you explore with an magnifying glass, I think the color(or lack of) of the uniforms is enought.

If I do as suggested, then I will have to put ears on Spock. Good thing I have an Intel Play microscope for my PC, I will need it!


----------



## woof359

the 4 part secondary hull has me worried, and the way the pylons atache to the secondary, wonder why they changed it from the first group of pictures?


----------



## ThomasModels

It hasn't changed, from the first draft of the kit plans to the initial test shot it's been the same set up.


----------



## cobywan

Why be worried? It looks to be solid as a rock. Even more sturdy than the NX-01 kit. And that one is pretty darn sturdy.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Any chance of getting a complete paint and suggested materials list posted in this thread so we'll be ready to hit the ground running?


----------



## ThomasModels

That would involve cataloging and color matching to existing commercialy available hobby paints, something I do not have time for at the moment.

When this kit actually hits store shelves, some will no doubt appear and post their professional recommendations.

As for suggested materials, have handy hobby blades, razer saw, small files, sandpaper, super glue, styrene solvent glue and various putties.


----------



## jgoldsack

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Any chance of getting a complete paint and suggested materials list posted in this thread so we'll be ready to hit the ground running?



To go with what Thomas said, there are already exhaustive online paint guides for the Refit, so one really shouldn't have a hard time finding what they need. And of course, any tools that you would use for notmal modelling would be required


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I am not going to complain about the refit, I just want it. Looking at the photos, my mind is racing (that has not happened in a L-O-N-G time, good thing for WD-40) about what to do about the hanger/cargo decks. Do I leave it out and build it separate, do I leave the side open as a cutaway, or make clear panels to see inside. I hate this, got a headache thinking.


----------



## Edge

Looking good.

One quick question: Is there a piece (or pieces) to represent
the shuttle doors when they are in the open position? 

I haven't seen a picture of them.

Edge


----------



## Nighthawk

From what I can tell, it looks like you hvae two options: Doors in closed mode, or doors in wide totally open mode. To be more concise, you can either include the bay doors or leave them off, at least from what I've seen thus far. It doesn't look like there's a piece or pieces to represent the doors half open or something like that. But, I could be wrong...


----------



## John P

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am not going to complain about the refit, I just want it. Looking at the photos, my mind is racing (that has not happened in a L-O-N-G time, good thing for WD-40) about what to do about the hanger/cargo decks. Do I leave it out and build it separate, do I leave the side open as a cutaway, or make clear panels to see inside. I hate this, got a headache thinking.


 Well, I'd LIKE to do a cutaway version. I'd LIKE to. God knows if I ever will, but... I'd LIKE to.


----------



## Ziz

Nighthawk said:


> From what I can tell, it looks like you hvae two options: Doors in closed mode, or doors in wide totally open mode. To be more concise, you can either include the bay doors or leave them off, at least from what I've seen thus far. It doesn't look like there's a piece or pieces to represent the doors half open or something like that. But, I could be wrong...


Do we need alternate parts for every possible detail? The door piece has grooves on it to indicate the door panels. Cut them where you want.

Part of model building is *creativity*, remember? Take that out of the equation and it's reduced to mindless manual labor. What fun is that?


----------



## Ziz

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am not going to complain about the refit, I just want it. Looking at the photos, my mind is racing (that has not happened in a L-O-N-G time, good thing for WD-40) about what to do about the hanger/cargo decks. Do I leave it out and build it separate, do I leave the side open as a cutaway, or make clear panels to see inside. I hate this, got a headache thinking.


Make a battle damaged version with the side of the hull blown away. Now you have a reason to have a big hole in the side of the ship without making it look like you were _trying _to make it a cutaway.


----------



## Edge

I didn't say it was the end of the world, if there are no pieces
to represent the doors open.  I just asked if there were any. I'll
probably have the doors closed anyway.

Later,

Dave


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Ziz said:


> Make a battle damaged version with the side of the hull blown away. Now you have a reason to have a big hole in the side of the ship without making it look like you were _trying _to make it a cutaway.


That is a good idea. Then I could have bodies and cargo containers looking like they are floating outside. That thought makes me feel so *EVIL*. :devil:

Darth Vader voice " You do not know the power of the Dark Side of the Force"


----------



## Captain_April

Model looks great, one question what's with the popcorn blocking, its not as if there is some great secret here, we all know what the decal looks like!


----------



## Barry Yoner

The popcorn may be there to confuse and distract us......!

Seriously, the pics are looking _sooooooo_ nice......!!! This is going to be one seriously sweet kit when it finally reaches us... it would be nice to have it for Christmas, even though that possibility is so remote to be long gone. 

How does the correction process work? Once the problem areas have been identified, does the model go back to the plant, or large amounts of pictures and notes go back there instead? I'm too nosy for my own good, sometimes.....!


----------



## Trek Ace

I think it would be a great challenge to reproduce the David Kimble cutaway poster with a physical model. The interior components provided in the kit provide a good running start for just such a project.


----------



## capt Locknar

Couldn't you just cut out sections of the door to represent it half open or vice versa
I'm sure the sections of the door are etched enough to facilatate that.
Just a thought


----------



## Nighthawk

I'll probably use painted wax to represent battledamage on my refit... no way in hell I'm going to dement the actual kit to represent battle damage. That's like... sacrilege or something. Lol.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PNT Models has battle damage decals.


----------



## razorwyre1

Lloyd Collins said:


> What happened was this. Thomas did not get permission from Star Fleet (TM)Command to use the copyrighted emblem, so to keep from getting a lawsuit, he had to cover the emblem. At the time he was eating popcorn when he got the transmission, so he chose to use popcorn as a quick cover up.
> 
> I hope this clears up the confusion. :thumbsup:


somehow i think youre pretty close to the truth there.....


----------



## KUROK

Thom,

What's like hypnotizing chickens?

:-/


----------



## LGFugate

Thomas,


What's the popcorn hiding?

Larry


----------



## FoxTrot

Words fail me, this thing just keeps gettin' better and better...!!! the pinnacle of all sci fi kits. Fox


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I ordered for some 1/350 figures this week, and I am planning out my lighting of the refit.
Now all I need is THE MODEL!

Thomas, please let us see MORE pictures, Please,PLEASE!!


----------



## ThomasModels

KUROK said:


> Thom,
> What's like hypnotizing chickens?
> :-/


 Sorry, was listening to Iggy Pop when I posted that. It seemed to fit!

The popcorn is hiding close ups on the insignias. This was done as a precaution as my work has been (and continues to be) traced, scanned, copied and sold for profit. I saw no sense in making it too easy, too soon.


----------



## ThomasModels

Barry Yoner said:


> How does the correction process work? Once the problem areas have been identified, does the model go back to the plant, or large amounts of pictures and notes go back there instead? I'm too nosy for my own good, sometimes.....!


 Pictures are taken, notes made, and sent to the plant for revisions to be done. When the tools are modified per spec, another test shot will be made and sent out to proof the revisions and for final approval.


----------



## John P

ThomasModels said:


> Sorry, was listening to Iggy Pop when I posted that. It seemed to fit!
> 
> The popcorn is hiding close ups on the insignias. This was done as a precaution as my work has been (and continues to be) traced, scanned, copied and sold for profit. I saw no sense in making it too easy, too soon.


 I only do it for my personal use.



I swear.



And I trace JT's stuff just as much.


----------



## Nighthawk

Lloyd Collins said:


> PNT Models has battle damage decals.


I like the idea of removable damage... especially since I'll be using my model for filmwork. Save on expenses for building a whole new model and such.


----------



## Nighthawk

Crud... I also posted this in another thread by mistake.

But, the Refit release has been pushed back to February.

http://www.culttvman.com/polar_lights_news.html here for more news.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nighthawk said:


> Crud... I also posted this in another thread by mistake.
> 
> But, the Refit release has been pushed back to February.
> 
> http://www.culttvman.com/polar_lights_news.html here for more news.


I read that it was cancelled due to lack of intrest.


----------



## Nighthawk

PLEASE be joking!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nighthawk said:


> PLEASE be joking!


Boy that was fun!:devil:


----------



## Trek Ace

It'll be out in April.


----------



## Griffworks

Sounds good to me. Spring is always a good time for models to be released. When a young boy/old man's thoughts turn to his love of fine, smooth plastic and the heady smells of CA and Tamiya putty.  

What year, tho...?  

 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Edge

Yeah, I'll bet it will be out in April, March, February....

Edge


----------



## StarshipClass

Well, I'm thinking the model will be re-released sometime in 2007 after a long initial production run.


----------



## capt Locknar

Actually the rumour for the february release date is coming from Steve's New board. Says he heard it straight from the horses mouth. So thats where the rumour is coming from.


----------



## John P

Never believe a horse - they'll say anything for a carrot.


----------



## capt Locknar

This is just my synopsis but your looking at Thomas is still looking over the test shots, once that is done, another 2 weeks-3 weeks to reship back to china at the most. Another month or so after that for retooling the mishaps, then the retest shots are sent back again (or maybe that is bypassed) for another look over. Once that is done and the ok is given then you are still looking at another 2 possible months for the production run and Boxes being made, decals, Instructions sheets printed etc... so My guess is right around february March.


----------



## JGG1701

The point is that it will come out eventually....................... Right? .................................................Right.


----------



## beeblebrox

John P said:


> Never believe a horse - they'll say anything for a carrot.


Truth may depend on which end of the horse you're talking to. If it's reality you're looking for, check the bottom of your shoe. :wave:


----------



## capt Locknar

Yes it is scheduled to come out as per the guy at the Dyersville Office that I talked to at RC2 and also according to him (not sure his importance in the company) they are going to continue the Star Trek Line. Not exactly what that means and if he is strictly referencing the JL line or the PL line. Basically the way I look at it, buy the heck out of them refits and show them that the kits are wanted. ( I do not work for nor endorse RC2) I am sure this kit and the following three kits will be the sole determiners of wether the line continues.


----------



## John P

beeblebrox said:


> Truth may depend on which end of the horse you're talking to. If it's reality you're looking for, check the bottom of your shoe. :wave:


 Oh, I'm putting that on a T-shirt!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

capt Locknar said:


> Yes it is scheduled to come out as per the guy at the Dyersville Office that I talked to at RC2 and also according to him (not sure his importance in the company) they are going to continue the Star Trek Line. Not exactly what that means and if he is strictly referencing the JL line or the PL line. Basically the way I look at it, buy the heck out of them refits and show them that the kits are wanted. ( I do not work for nor endorse RC2) I am sure this kit and the following three kits will be the sole determiners of wether the line continues.


Maybe he was talking about rereleasing the AMT line. :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Maybe he was talking about rereleasing the AMT line. :jest:


Don't joke! He probably was!


----------



## beeblebrox

John P said:


> Oh, I'm putting that on a T-shirt!


I was thinking more of a new Hallmark line.


----------



## Nighthawk

Personally, I wouldn't be opposed to them restarting the AMT line... we could always use more Ambassadors, Mirandas, Excelsiors, Defiants, Sovereigns, and others, as well as the Consitution-refit... but only if they're made more accurate. Otherwise, start from scratch, lol.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

More Refit rumors. E-Hobbies. com it is avalable now(we know better), and Scalehobby. com said refit and scorpion coming December 25.

Of course, when I see it, I will know it is out.


----------



## StarshipClass

Personally, I've got more on my plate to chew than I have time for now. If I got the refit anytime sooner than Jan or Feb, I'd probably CHOKE! 

I'm just glad it's looking to be as spectacular as I was hoping. I'm looking forward to it but am not going to fuss over it being later or earlier than anyone here says it will be. 

What's the big deal, anyway? It's just a model!  

Oh, wait, nevermind what I just said . . . :freak: refit [drool]


----------



## JGG1701

Well , theres an old saying out there. "Good things come to those who wait". I do believe "Refit" is coming out soon ,  just don't know when.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Hey Thomas, any more pictures!


----------



## Trek Ace

So, what about that refit, eh???


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I do not believe we will ever see a 1/350 TOS 1701, so how much trouble will it be to make the refit into TOS 1701?


----------



## tripdeer

Lloyd Collins said:


> I do not believe we will ever see a 1/350 TOS 1701, so how much trouble will it be to make the refit into TOS 1701?


Tons. It's pretty much a completely different ship. The saucer is smaller, the secondary hull is a different shape, and the warp nacelles and pylons are completely dissimilar. I think it would be just as simple to scratch-build a 1/350 TOS.

Dan


----------



## beeblebrox

tripdeer said:


> I think it would be just as simple to scratch-build a 1/350 TOS.
> 
> Dan


Been there, done that (1/400 scale I think). Too bad my cat caused an unplanned saucer separration and nacelle jettison.


----------



## tripdeer

D'oh!


----------



## capt Locknar

Ouchhhhhhh


----------



## JGG1701

That Darn cat!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

tripdeer said:


> Tons. It's pretty much a completely different ship. The saucer is smaller, the secondary hull is a different shape, and the warp nacelles and pylons are completely dissimilar. I think it would be just as simple to scratch-build a 1/350 TOS.
> 
> Dan


Oh well, I was hoping. How can I stretch the cutaway to make it 1/350 scale?


----------



## eqc1138

Okay, I've been dying to know Tom. Does all the interior stuff in the secondary hull change the center of gravity? The old ERTL Refit was so darn front/saucer heavy I could never get it to sit on the stand straight. The only one worse was the E-D. I'm hoping the interior parts add enough mass further back and lower that this thing has a mounting place that is balanced somewhere in the secondary hull, and not the neck.


----------



## beeblebrox

Here kitty, kitty.


----------



## Griffworks

Lloyd Collins said:


> I do not believe we will ever see a 1/350 TOS 1701, so how much trouble will it be to make the refit into TOS 1701?


I've been hearing rumors of a resin 1/350 TOS 1701, but haven't been able to confirm anything. So, take it as nothing more than wishful-rumour-mill thinking, m'kay?  

I'd love to see a relatively cheap injection molded kit, tho, and hope we'll eventually get one from Polar Lights. Might be the next 1/350 scale kit after this "in-work" kit that follows the Refit (_K'T'Inga_? _Reliant_?), but you never know. Would make for even more relatively cheap and likely popular conversion kits. Imagine getting all those FJD ships in 1/350.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Epsilon

Personally, I'm wondering what a 1/350 Reliant would look like next to my 1/350 NX-01. Roughly the same size, right!?!?!? I just don't know what I would do for finding the room to display such an awesome array of 1/350 kits... except convert my apartment into some injection-molded museum of some type!!!

Just get me a 1/350 Excelsior that I could convert into a coffee table, complete with cocktail coasters!


----------



## ThomasModels

After a little bit of house cleaning, now we can get this thread back on track.

EQC, honestly I have *no* idea! I have not assembled this kit fully. That was Dave's job to see that all of the parts fit each other as intended. Aside from that, the kit supplied stand has three resting points; two in the saucer and one for the back edge of the secondary hull. I hadn't tried to find the center of gravity for a single pole mount as that was not in the job description. :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

ThomasModels said:


> After a little bit of house cleaning, now we can get this thread back on track.


Agreed.

The best part about this forum since Capt Locknar first started it has been that everyone here has been able to talk openly and act civily with everyone with just one or two interloping exceptions.

Everyone here seems to enjoy everyone's contributions or are at least adult enough to not participate if they aren't interested in the subject.

I'm also glad to see a forum where everyone's products can be discussed and admire both you and Capt Locknar for not mis-treating others in the industry the way you have often been mistreated. You're adult enough to realize that to participate in such retaliation and cliquishness would just hurt everyone and help turn an enjoyable hobby that people want to have fun with into something far less enjoyable.

More sci-fi modelers and vendors should practice your level maturity and act more like fans and less like industry infighters.

Your level of sharing and openness have given all of us insights into the modeling process that we would have never had otherwise. Kudos to PL as well for allowing you to do this, but you certainly don't *have* to take as much time as you do to share these great pics and info with us.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Epsilon said:


> Just get me a 1/350 Excelsior that I could convert into a coffee table, complete with cocktail coasters!


I want to see THAT! :lol:


----------



## Heavens Eagle

As to the saucer being too heavy, one solution (if the plastic is thick enough) would be to take your Dremel and use a grinder bit on the inside. CAREFULLY! I suspect a fair amount of plastic could be removed without problems as long as it isn't heated too much in the process.

Consider this though. You have basically 2 parts 16 inches in diameter and (I'm guessing here) the plastic is probably about 3/32 inch thick (0.093). With some calculation and "rule of thumb" thrown in my guess is that there is about 42 to 45 cubic inches of plastic in just the dish area. While I am sure that the warp nacells and secondary hull are fairly plastic intensive, I don't think amount and placement are going to equal the dish part. Thomas could answer the thickness question a bit better since he actually has PARTS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs

Heavens Eagle said:


> As to the saucer being too heavy, one solution (if the plastic is thick enough) would be to take your Dremel and use a grinder bit on the inside. CAREFULLY! I suspect a fair amount of plastic could be removed without problems as long as it isn't heated too much in the process.



Oh but it _would_ heat up, and fast. That's the main drawback to the too-high-powered-for-plastic-modeling Dremel tool. I love my Dremel, but unless I'm simply drilling holes I keep it away from my kits.


----------



## grantf

ThomasModels said:


> After a little bit of house cleaning, now we can get this thread back on track.
> 
> EQC, honestly I have *no* idea! I have not assembled this kit fully. That was Dave's job to see that all of the parts fit each other as intended. Aside from that, the kit supplied stand has three resting points; two in the saucer and one for the back edge of the secondary hull. I hadn't tried to find the center of gravity for a single pole mount as that was not in the job description. :tongue:


so do you think it can stand alone on one base? I was sort of thinking about a base similar to what you see old ship models resting on. .?.?
answerd my own question,sorry nervermind, beers on me.


----------



## grantf

eqc1138 said:


> Okay, I've been dying to know Tom. Does all the interior stuff in the secondary hull change the center of gravity? The old ERTL Refit was so darn front/saucer heavy I could never get it to sit on the stand straight. The only one worse was the E-D. I'm hoping the interior parts add enough mass further back and lower that this thing has a mounting place that is balanced somewhere in the secondary hull, and not the neck.


lead shot fore or aft?
or a stack of dimes.
wow how many wwII models actualy have a counter wieght listed in there instructions jees luies!


----------



## TrekFX

Nova Designs said:


> Oh but it _would_ heat up, and fast. That's the main drawback to the too-high-powered-for-plastic-modeling Dremel tool. I love my Dremel, but unless I'm simply drilling holes I keep it away from my kits.


I have the Dremel speed control, and my RPMs are still way out there.

I had to get a big honkin' rheostat (basically big industrial light dimmer!) originally used for soldering irons. I can now tame it from a scream to a whisper. I lose some torque, but I can honestly get the thing to crawl.


----------



## StarshipClass

beeblebrox said:


> Here kitty, kitty.


Please tell me you're going to repair/rebuild her!


----------



## eqc1138

I thought about thinning the saucer, but how thin can you go before light leaks through despite black paint or the structual integrity fields need to be turned on to keep its shape?

Counter weight in the secondary hull is also something I've thought of. But with all those interior parts taking up all that room and still needing to feed lights, fiber optics, and what-not, how much room do I have left for lead weights? And I'm afraid to add any wieght to the engines. I'm sure they are as stable as Thomas says, but I am still gun shy from the ERTL days. I haven't owned a refit yet that hasn't done an emergeny jettison of the engines.

I was wondering about a single place to mount the kit when its done instead of relying on the three prong aproach of the NX or what I've seen so far for the refit. No disrespect Tom, they are fine stands. They are just not my style or preference. So I'm planning on throwing something together on my own.

And for the record, I'm buying two kits right off the bat. The first one I'll throw together to see how it goes. My questions will probably be answered better then. The second kit becomes my Everest. Lights, circuit boards, aztec painting, the works. The refit never looked as good as she did in TMP, and I want to recapture that.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The single pole mount that Thomas mentioned, has been in my mind since I heard about this model. At the size it could be made into a filming model. First find center of gravity, on all four axes, then make mount holes in model like ILM has. I saw a photo of the refit from ST II, where you could see the side panel not in place right, where the pipe would mount. That way if even to make photos of the ship, you could mount four ways. Just a thought.


----------



## Nighthawk

Given the size of this kit and my experience with the ERTL Refit and the teeny (but pretty) Bandai Refit, five to one says her center of gravity is somewhere aft of the center of the saucer (bridge, underside sensor dome), and maybe a touch forward of the impulse engine dome.

My amateur recommendation to counter this is as follows:

Assembly of a brass armature rig (if I spelled that right) around which you assemble this model, with mounting points at what I'll be calling the new Center of Gravity just aft of the navigational deflector. (See the DeBoers Northstar Refit *drool*) With that new COG established without counterweighting to ensure balance, another recommendation is to limit in the extreme just how much is added to the saucer itself, specifically lights, wiring, fiber optics, extraneous kit additions, whatever. The less weight forward the better; two LEDs in the center of the ship (maybe four so you get that nifty directional name/registry number illumination effect) to light the saucer and then focus all the rest of the weight in the back.

It would appear that the nacelles could easily handle a miniature flourescent bulb without a problem, so that should add a balanced measure of weight; I wouldn't know, I have no experience with them. Also, if you were to use a brass armature rig (possibly for film use or different ways of mounting the ship for display), concentrate the assembly to the rear of the ship, with only a rod going up through the saucer pylon/torpedo bay to provide extra support to the saucer, likely with a solid piece or some sort of bracing assembling concentrated towards the saucer's stern to prevent the thing from falling apart, and dividing the load placed on the support rod more or less equally around the rest of the saucer's aft. Also, (even though it doesn't look possible without precision use of a drill) two rods going up through the nacelles (handy dandy wire guides) to ensure that they remain stable--besides the saucer connection, the nacelle joints are the most vulnerable if the ship should fall to the floor (God forbid), and also adding more weight to the stern, even in negligble amounts.

A final addition of weight can be accomplished by incorporating an independent powersouces into the kit, either 2-4 AA batteries set up forward of the shuttlebay or a couple of monster D batteries (if it were possible to fit two if them in there, which at this point I don't see likely) or an array of C batteries. Those aren't exactly light batteries; they should go a long way towards bringing more weight stern, not to mention it eliminates the need for the ship to be connected to the stand to be illuminated (a fact I dislike about the Bandai refit, but oh well). Of course, incorporating an independent powersource into the ship would likely curtail any attempt to install flourescents into the nacelles and having your batteries last a good while; I don't know the power that they take, but I'm sure it's a lot more than LEDs.

So, there's my handy dandy blissfully ignorant series of recommendations on how to balance this beautiful model. You here who are experienced, take of my youthful wisdom and modify/improve upon my logic. :roll:


----------



## beeblebrox

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Please tell me you're going to repair/rebuild her!


Eventually, yes. My main problem is it was built about 15 years ago using the FJ blueprints (it is the same size as the blueprints, 28 inches) and some grainy photos. It needs a major overhaul to make it accurate.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nighthawk, 

Very good suggestions. I am going to put blue neon lights in the nacelles, if they fit.
I am thinking that I would have all power supplies outside of ship,but I will have wait till I see the model.

Lloyd


----------



## Edge

Hey little fella, what ya doing on page 2? Bump.

Any more shots to share Thomas?

Edge


----------



## MGagen

beeblebrox said:


> Eventually, yes. My main problem is it was built about 15 years ago using the FJ blueprints (it is the same size as the blueprints, 28 inches) and some grainy photos. It needs a major overhaul to make it accurate.


No! Don't do it! You have a one-of-a-kind scratch built model there. Just re-decal it as the Constitution 1700 and call it a day.

If you need some inspiration, just look at this beautiful 3D model made by the uber-talented Vektor from the same blueprints:

Vektor's Constitution 

Vektor's Constitution Part 2 

These are found on this page:

STGuardian 

Now it's true that I'm devoted to the Studio Model, but it would be a shame if you effaced what seems to be a perfectly good version of the Franz Joseph design. Besides, with the severity of the changes that would be required to truly make it a replica of the "real" model it would be easier to just build a new one from scratch.

Mark


----------



## StarshipClass

^^I agree 100% with MGagen! There need to be more *FJ* models of the _Constitution_-class out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace

I agree with the others. Don't change a thing.

As I stated in another thread, I may disagree with single and three-nacelled designs, but I loved FJ's work and have built his designs as models as an homage to his talent.

If you have a model based on his plans, it _is_ something truly special.


----------



## beeblebrox

The lip under the saucer section and the "pregnant" bulge of the secondary hull are the main differences in the FJ and would be impossible to change, I think. I could just rework the lighting and improve some details I didn't get quite right.


----------



## cinc2020

*Message*

<<<FORMATTED MESSAGE>>>

Starfleet Command Acquisitions and Programs Division 

POC RA Garison, DBP/DAMO

Formal Request For Information

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Subj: Estimated Completion of U.S.S. Enterprise, REG 1701

This is a formal request from SCAPD for clarification on estimated completion date for U.S.S. Enterprise. Our records show a lack of updates in recent days, and we require this information to prepare SF Dock Command. Some in our staff are also requesting photographs, if possible.

v/r
Ronald Garison, RA
SFDC Liaison Officer, SCAPD

<<<TRANSMISSION END>>>


----------



## tripdeer

*sigh* It was the Romulans. They made off with the prototype.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Are you calling me a ROMULAN. :jest:


----------



## beeblebrox

Romulans did this too.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

And what is wrong with this picture? It look like what Star Trek is today. ALL MESSED UP!


----------



## Trek Ace

beeblebrox said:


> Romulans did this too.


 Those BAST**DS!


----------



## Griffworks

They killed KENNY! :drunk: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

What? The Romulans are BAST**DS too now?
Thought it was just the Klingons...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I have noticed the lack of any more pictures. Thomas, have you released them all?
I hope not. We need new pictures to keep us thrilled until December, or January,or Febuary, or when ever it comes out.


----------



## Nighthawk

Speaking of Romulans, upcoming episodes of Enterprise are going to feature the rommies as a precursor to the Romulan Wars, which aren't far off. Thankfully, though, Star Trek made certain that none of the characters meet the Romulans; that aspect of Trekdom is preserved.

Speaking of the Refit Enterprise... heh, slam the prototype together with a five-minute lighting kit and put some pics of that up so we can drool more, lol.


----------



## ThomasModels

I could put a flashlight in it again to light parts of it up!

Sorry, I've been pretty busy lately. Haven't had much time for anything else, but here's this:


----------



## Nighthawk

These'll do o.o

Your tardiness in posting more pics is hereby forgiven... drooling may now recommence with spectacular ooze factor.


----------



## nutsnbolts

!(read: speachless) Damn! I buttered my shorts .


----------



## Just Plain Al

Damn


----------



## StarshipClass

Too much! Sensors overloading!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thanks Thomas! Better than taking nerve pills! The two shots really made me feel like at any second a work bee or shuttle would be incoming. I am happy again.  :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Gary Young

i am getting so tired of waiting..but sometimes waiting is the best time, once you get it you say " what's next?".
i am really hoping JANUARY (i've given up on Dec.) now...this waiting is getting to me in many ways...PLEASE tell us how the revised test shots are going-any estimate of their arrivals??????????????????????


----------



## StarshipClass

Patience, my friend.  

Remember the immortal words of Doris Day: _Que sera, sera!_


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Gary Young said:


> i am getting so tired of waiting..but sometimes waiting is the best time, once you get it you say " what's next?".
> i am really hoping JANUARY (i've given up on Dec.) now...this waiting is getting to me in many ways...PLEASE tell us how the revised test shots are going-any estimate of their arrivals??????????????????????


I think you need to see Dr.McCoy for a shot or pills.:jest:

You are right Gary, when we get the refit, then we wonder what's next. I still dream for a TOS 1701 1/350. DDRROOOOLL. :drunk:


----------



## Trek Ace

Lloyd Collins said:


> I still dream for a TOS 1701 1/350. DDRROOOOLL. :drunk:


 Yeah. You and twenty million other guys.


----------



## capt Locknar

I'm assuming that since we haven't seen any more recent test shot pics that the test shots are done and its on its way back to china for retooling and corrections???


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

capt Locknar said:


> I'm assuming that since we haven't seen any more recent test shot pics that the test shots are done and its on its way back to china for retooling and corrections???


Or perhaps no corrections were needed and production can begin????


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Or perhaps no corrections were needed and production can begin????


I went back and checked past post from Thomas, and on Oct.31 he said that he found 87 fixes. They were minor things that need tweeking. Dave was doing the glue up, and I have not read of any problems from him.


----------



## EvilWays

Brought a tear to me eye


----------



## kahless72

ehehehhee, 
I still want a set of Enterprises in 1/1000 scale or a set of three of the TOS E-1701, K-D7BC, and R-BOP or a 1/350 of the Prometheus and or 1/350 of the Vulcan ship from Enterprise, the Big Red.......


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Lloyd Collins said:


> I went back and checked past post from Thomas, and on Oct.31 he said that he found 87 fixes. They were minor things that need tweeking. Dave was doing the glue up, and I have not read of any problems from him.


Must have missed that post. Sorry!

So... will those minor tweaks require another test shot, Thomas?


----------



## justinleighty

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Must have missed that post. Sorry!
> 
> So... will those minor tweaks require another test shot, Thomas?


At one point he said they write up detailed notes and take detailed photos and send those to China (presumably by e-mail), then the re-tooling is done and new test shots are sent here for approval (or re-revision), then once they get approval, the production run starts.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

^^^So I guess that would be a yes. Though I'd feel a little better if Thomas could answer the question, though I realize he's a busy man right now...


----------



## Nighthawk

just about two and a half months until it's projected release in February. Plenty of time for me to get things in order, muahahahaha.


----------



## ThomasModels

Photos and notes were made and forwarded to china.

The second test shot is complete, in the states and on it's way to Paramount licensing for approval.

When I receive a copy, additional photos may be posted.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

ThomasModels said:


> Photos and notes were made and forwarded to china.
> 
> The second test shot is complete, in the states and on it's way to Paramount licensing for approval.
> 
> When I receive a copy, additional photos may be posted.


Fantastic!!!
Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## woof359

*a Paramont OK?*

What? you think paramont wood know better than Thomas? I think not, send it back to him !!!


----------



## 1701ALover

woof359 said:


> What? you think paramont wood know better than Thomas? I think not, send it back to him !!!


Well...to play "Devil's Advocate", this kit will be representing a Paramount (or rather Para-noid) Pictures property, so they have every right to want to review it themselves to make sure it represents them appropriately. In that regard, I don't blame them. To Thomas' credit, however, I sincerely doubt there will be any reason they'll have any problems with the kit. It's a magnificently crafted piece, and I say it again...I can't wait to get my hands on her to build her up and wonder at her glory all over again! She's a true testament to what us fans have been clammoring for for 25 years! Yes, folks, in just a few weeks, it will be the official 25th Anniversary of the premiere of "Star Trek The Motion Picture"!! What a beautiful gift to us to celebrate!

So...with that in mind, let's stop bitching about "when's it coming?" Let's just be glad it is coming, and that it's everything we want! On the other hand, Thomas...yes, any more pics you can post would be greatly appreciated!!

Peace!


----------



## razorwyre1

well studio approval is s.o.p. with EVERYTHING, and usually no problem. (i really cant see them having any problem with this kit!!!) right now im cooling my heels on a sculpt waiting for the okey doke from a studio (cant tell you what or who), even though they oked the sketches, they still want to see the sculpt before the molds are made. (once i got a free trip to l.a. because w.b. wanted to see a batman sculpt i did in the flesh and have me finish it while there!) so no matter how they trust the company and artist involved, they still gotta ok it. i dont imagine we'll have to put up with much of a delay on that account.

sometime i'll have to tell you guys about that trip to w.b. theres some really amusing (and telling) aspects to it, but i dont think this thread is the place...


----------



## John P

Image of Paramount executive examining model:
"What the? This is too complicated! No little kid will be able to put this toy together in an hour! For cryin' out loud, have them simplify this monstrosity! Hey, how do you peel these stickers off the sheet? Do they have to cut them apart or something?" :freak:


----------



## Trek Ace

:lol:


----------



## Edge

John P said:


> Image of Paramount executive examining model:
> "What the? This is too complicated! No little kid will be able to put this toy together in an hour! For cryin' out loud, have them simplify this monstrosity! Hey, how do you peel these stickers off the sheet? Do they have to cut them apart or something?" :freak:


Hey these aren't Legos®! Rejected!

Seriously, great news. I guess I have to figure out something
about lighting. :-/

Edge


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I knew we could count on Thomas to give us the facts! :thumbsup: 

About the lighting, I saw a photo that Thomas released with a cord hanging out. So that means it is prewired. :jest: :devil:


----------



## JGG1701

*wish...*



Lloyd Collins said:


> I knew we could count on Thomas to give us the facts! :thumbsup:
> 
> About the lighting, I saw a photo that Thomas released with a cord hanging out. So that means it is prewired. :jest: :devil:



Don't we wish.(about the lighting that is.)


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

The original 1701, "non-smoothie" refit, and Kazon Torpedo all got past them...

So I seriously doubt this one will be a problem! :lol:


----------



## Gary Young

second test shot already here! WOW!
i am really hoping for JANUARY release!
all together now-----HAPPY 1701 REFIT NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

*crew*

I got my crew today for the 1/350 refit! :hat: 

Now I need a ship for them to command! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701

What in the world.......................


----------



## Lloyd Collins

JGG1701 said:


> What in the world.......................


Brass photo-etched.


----------



## JGG1701

Pretty neat , pretty neat.


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Brass photo-etched.


You do know the Captain is going to want those polished every day, right?


----------



## Opus Penguin

Lloyd Collins said:


> I got my crew today for the 1/350 refit! :hat:
> 
> Now I need a ship for them to command! :thumbsup:


Where do you get those? It would be nice to have them in the shuttle bay.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Just Plain Al said:


>


*The drool icon!!* Praise be the giver of the drool icon!!


Oh.... cool pics, too. Love the floor level shot!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Opus Penguin said:


> Where do you get those? It would be nice to have them in the shuttle bay.


I bought mine from www.tomsmodelworks.com , 120 figures for $7.00 + P&H.


----------



## cinc2020

*$7*

Seven bucks? Is that how much 120 Starfleet pukes are worth?

Geez.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

cinc2020 said:


> Seven bucks? Is that how much 120 Starfleet pukes are worth? Geez.


Well, they're all "red shirts"...  :tongue: :lol:


----------



## cinc2020

*Shakedown cruise*

I'm going to order the 'Starfleet Puke Pak' and glue each unfortunate soul to the interior walls of the Big E rec deck, VIP lounge, and hanger bay. I'll call the model "Shakedown Cruise."


----------



## Lloyd Collins

If we can get an after market rec deck, then we could fill it up like in TMP.


----------



## ThomasModels

As of 8:00pm eastern time, Thursday, December 02 2004, the word on the release of this kit is *December 29, 2004*.

I have received the batch of second test shots and all looks VERY GOOD! A couple of very minor engraving tweeks and the tooling will be complete. The box art and packaging is done, the instructions are being finalized, and the decals went in for printing a week or so ago.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Sweet!!!


----------



## norge71

Could it be all our impatient waiting will soon be at an end?


----------



## StarshipClass

How's _*that*_, all you naysayers? :jest: 

Yeeehaw! Our ships comin' in! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701

Woo Hoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Fantastic news! :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## jgoldsack

So my gut was right.. it WILL come out this year!

And just my luck, right in the middle of my holiday vacation too!


----------



## woozle

ThomasModels said:


> As of 8:00pm eastern time, Thursday, December 02 2004, the word on the release of this kit is *December 29, 2004*.
> 
> I have received the batch of second test shots and all looks VERY GOOD! A couple of very minor engraving tweeks and the tooling will be complete. The box art and packaging is done, the instructions are being finalized, and the decals went in for printing a week or so ago.


That would mean, they must be shipping to the States, almost as fast as they come off the molds! I wonder if they're packaging in China, or in the US? Surely, they won't be in store, before January.


----------



## StarshipClass

Will anybody be coming out with Phase II aftermarket decals for this thing?


----------



## ThomasModels

woozle said:


> Surely, they won't be in store, before January.


 I did not say or insinuate that. :freak:

Completed product is scheduled to be placed on the boat for shipping to the U.S. on December 29, 2004. A week to get here, another two weeks before distibutors get them to retailers is a safe guess.

:drunk:


----------



## woozle

ah, thanks. *shipping, to the US*, makes sense. I'm sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## ThomasModels

Released = Leaves the factory.

I'm sorry that I did not explicitly spell that out and apologize to those who took it as released = in their hands.

:hat:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

ThomasModels said:


> As of 8:00pm eastern time, Thursday, December 02 2004, the word on the release of this kit is *December 29, 2004*.
> 
> I have received the batch of second test shots and all looks VERY GOOD! A couple of very minor engraving tweeks and the tooling will be complete. The box art and packaging is done, the instructions are being finalized, and the decals went in for printing a week or so ago.


Cool!!!

So Paramount has given the go-ahead too?


----------



## woozle

oh yeah.. where IS the paramount copywrite molding?


----------



## ThomasModels

Here's one from the saucer:









There are others on each major section of the ship, plus on the bottom of the base.

Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Very funny.


----------



## ThomasModels

Did I mention they were _engraved_?

Get that putty out and start sanding!


----------



## Trek Ace

Cool!

Let's see pics of all the other sections they're printed on!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*Nice!* Thanks for the info, Thomas! Looks like I'll be getting a nice birthday present!


----------



## John P

Evil! :lol:


----------



## Captain_April

Someone needs a beating!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

So it WILL be like the AMT engraved refit. Putty,sand,putty,sand ,prime, throw against wall in a fit of rage! :jest:


----------



## Gary Young

*YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!*
i had HOPED for this and now Mr. Sasser has given us all real real HOPE! What a fabulous end of 2004 gift to all of us! i thought that a Dec-Jan release would happen and things now seem to be moving along very rapidly-WOW!
let the REAL DROOLING BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZbuilder

well It looks as if it will be available (as in our sweaty grubby Hands) by mid January 2005 so I had better but in my pre-order ASAP.


AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Captain April

Captain_April said:


> Someone needs a beating!!


I'll second that.

Of all the places to put the damned copyright notice....


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Captain_April said:


> Someone needs a beating!!





Captain April said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> Of all the places to put the damned copyright notice....


^^^
Point of Order...

The chair does not recognize a second coming from the same member who made the first motion...:lol:


----------



## tripdeer

Okay, quick question: is there anywhere we can view the final box art for the refit? Or is it posted somewhere else and I just missed it? 

Dan


----------



## Griffworks

ThomasModels said:


> Did I mention they were _engraved_?
> 
> Get that putty out and start sanding!


LOL!  

I'm not sure what's funnier about this. The fact that you felt you had to take the time to photoshop that or the fact that there are folks who think it's for real!  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Edge

Exxxxxxxxxxxxcellent!

Edge


----------



## beeblebrox

Tonight on the Hallmark channel, yet another unnecessary new twist on the Dickens story. The CEO of AMT/ERTL (Don Rickles) is shown the true meaning of Christmas by the ghosts of Christmas past (Don Knotts), present (Wink Martendale) and future (Thomas Sasser). Special guest Newt Gingritch as Marley.


----------



## woozle

:freak: Onk?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

beeblebrox said:


> Tonight on the Hallmark channel, yet another unnecessary new twist on the Dickens story. The CEO of AMT/ERTL (Don Rickles) is shown the true meaning of Christmas by the ghosts of Christmas past (Don Knotts), present (Wink Martendale) and future (Thomas Sasser). Special guest Newt Gingritch as Marley.


You know, until I read Thomas' name, I thought that was real! :lol: 
Though, Don Knotts would be perfect for Christmas Past!


----------



## ThomasModels

More news from the other night....

The kit will be molded in white with 1 out of 10 being molded in a light blue.

Light blue??


----------



## Griffworks

ThomasModels said:


> Light blue??


It's a boy! :hat: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## JGG1701

ThomasModels said:


> More news from the other night....
> 
> The kit will be molded in white with 1 out of 10 being molded in a light blue.
> 
> Light blue??


Why light blue ?


----------



## Griffworks

Because white is the primary color they're producing the kits in and they need a color to offset and show the "chase set" model...? 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## JGG1701

^^^ Huh ?


----------



## capt Locknar

Ohhhhh Light blue pretttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy )))

Me want light blue ones


----------



## Edge

After you spray em black to light-proof em, you won't be able
to tell the difference. 

Edge


----------



## JGG1701

Does anybody happen to know how much these little gems are going to go for ?


----------



## idman

59.95 retail


----------



## JGG1701

:thumbsup: Cool Thanks !


----------



## Captain_April

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ^^^
> Point of Order...
> 
> The chair does not recognize a second coming from the same member who made the first motion...:lol:


 For the Record, I Captain_April and Captain April are two different people, I was here first and placed an underline in my screen name because I use the same name on other boards and have had problems with spaces between names. So you see he can second me! BTW the guy who needs the beating is Thomas for posting that fake picture just to drive us nuts, not that we aren't nuts already.


----------



## grantf

So, onto how we light this beast up. some reall info from those out there that call themselves experts, and not this vauge I use cfc's or I use led's crap, real info like how to use them.


----------



## Trek Ace

ThomasModels said:


> The kit will be molded in white with 1 out of 10 being molded in a light blue.
> 
> Light blue??


 Like my brilliant co-producer would say: "Oouuhhh. Prrrrrretty!"


----------



## John P

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ^^^
> Point of Order...
> 
> The chair does not recognize a second coming from the same member who made the first motion...


 If there's a second coming around here, hadn't somebody better call the Vatican, pronto?


----------



## woozle

Careful, if the Vatican heard about Star Trek, they would excommunicate the lot of us.


----------



## Ziz

Trek Ace said:


> Like my brilliant co-producer would say: "Oouuhhh. Prrrrrretty!"


Your co-producer is Dexter's sister, Deedee?


----------



## Nighthawk

Vatican Schmatican. If the Pope found out about this, he'd probably send away for a kit, get it before all of us, and build it just to see what the fuss was about. Of course, once all was said and done, his holiness would be a trekfan. Muahahahahahahaha. Behold the power of the refit Enterprise!


----------



## Nova Designs

JGG1701 said:


> Why light blue ?



Hey at least its not light _BLACK!_  :wave:


----------



## tripdeer

Aw, poop. I was hoping for a nice periwinkle shade. 

Seriously though, what is periwinkle? Is that actually a colour? I've heard my girlfriend say it... 

Dan


----------



## fluke

This is it:










Now aint that purtty! :freak:


----------



## woozle

NOT on a starship


----------



## 1701ALover

Well, actually, that's similar to one of the shades of blue used on the 1701-A. The other color is sort of a duck-egg blue, but the lighter shade is more or less periwinkle.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

tripdeer said:


> Seriously though, what is periwinkle? Is that actually a colour? I've heard my girlfriend say it...


Boy, you sure don't have toddlers around, do you??
http://www.bluesclues.net/friend1.html


----------



## Captain April

ThomasModels said:


> More news from the other night....
> 
> The kit will be molded in white with 1 out of 10 being molded in a light blue.
> 
> Light blue??


Okay, _this_ gag, I recognize.

And by recognizing it, I think I just badly dated myself.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Captain April said:


> Okay, _this_ gag, I recognize. And by recognizing it, I think I just badly dated myself.


You mean light blue like in the old long box release of the TOS E?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Captain_April said:


> For the Record, I Captain_April and Captain April are two different people, I was here first and placed an underline in my screen name because I use the same name on other boards and have had problems with spaces between names. So you see he can second me! BTW the guy who needs the beating is Thomas for posting that fake picture just to drive us nuts, not that we aren't nuts already.


Okay, I stand corrected...

but one of you and MGagen *are* the same guy, right?


----------



## Griffworks

Bwahahahahahaha! :lol: 

Now *that's* high comedy! 

"Captain_April" and "mgagen" _the same guy_! 

Guess you don't frequent TrekBBS.com, neh? You'd know they weren't if you did. 

Heck, you'd think you'd know that from hanging around here the last couple years.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Trek Ace

Now, that _would_ be funny! :lol:

BTW, welcome home, Jeff!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Griffworks said:


> Bwahahahahahaha! :lol:
> 
> Now *that's* high comedy!
> 
> "Captain_April" and "mgagen" _the same guy_!
> 
> Guess you don't frequent TrekBBS.com, neh? You'd know they weren't if you did.
> 
> Heck, you'd think you'd know that from hanging around here the last couple years....
> 
> - - - - - -
> 
> Jeffrey Griffin
> Griffworks Shipyards
> 
> * * * * * *
> 
> Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


Hey, stranger things have happened!!! :devil:

Thought I might coax MGagen or even the illusive Phil Broad out of the woodworks...

You *are* home, right Jeff? They haven't forged your name and signed you up for another 8 years of combat duty have they? Seems like a lot of guys who thought they were going to be home soon are going to be disappointed. 

If you are home, welcome home!
If not, keep your head down! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks

Yessir, I'm home. Thankfully! Shouldn't have to deploye again for at least six months or more. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Ziz

Wonderfest is in 6 months.

Hope for the "or more" part.


----------



## Nighthawk

Well, look at this way. If you decice to use your kit for film work and paint the entire ship that blue with some appropriately shaded aztecing, you'd have a similar tone to the ship as seen in Star Trek III with the right lighting, lol.


----------



## grantf

so how would you light the blue "chaser" plastic different then the standard white plastic?


----------



## Trek Ace

The blue plastic may be more opaque than the white, and may actually make the model easier to light the interior without bleedthrough.


----------



## grantf

really my plastic color question was a joke in regards to how much attention people are paying to the color of the kit instead of how would one acctually build it.


----------



## Nighthawk

Lol. Since I plan to give the ship a base coat of some shade of grey, the color of the plastic don't make a lick o' difference to me, just so long as the beautiful beast gets into my hands... and soon enough it will be. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## robcomet

Hi all,

I seriously want to get my hands on two of these (one to see how it goes together, one to be lit and finished perfectly). Can anyone recommend an Internet retailer that I can buy them from that will ship to the UK? If I wait for Amerang (the UK distributor for PL stuff) to bring it, it'll be three months or more.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## JGG1701

I was referenced to this site.......... www.doll-hobby.com
Hope that helps ya :thumbsup:
They dont have a picture available yet but it is listed under NCC 1701-A
click the "hobby" it should take you there.


----------



## Just Plain Al

There is also http://megahobby.com


----------



## Captain_April

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Okay, I stand corrected...
> 
> but one of you and MGagen *are* the same guy, right?


 Not I, I don't know about the other Captain April.


----------



## StarshipClass

Captain_April said:


> Not I, I don't know about the other Captain April.


Now I don't know *which  * captain to phaser!


----------



## Griffworks

The one *not* from Brooklyn.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass

Should I just stun him or vaporize him?


----------



## ThomasModels

We should let them fight. Stand guard with the phaser, Perfesser.

The _fake_ Captain April wil obviously be the victor as the _real_ Captain April will tire easily after his ordeal.


----------



## Epsilon

Shoot 'em both, Spock!


----------



## MartinHatfield

Back to the topic..........


I just cannot wait to see this kit released. I am so thrilled that Thomas has given us such a challenging and beautful model to work on. I only hope that when I finsh it in a couple of decades that I will have done it justice.

Thank you again Thomas!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Well he's shown us about all we could possibly ask for. Nothing left to do but wait...

Unless...

Maybe Thomas could talk the chinese company into posting webcams all over the factory!!!

They could even put in loudspeakers so we can yell at them when they start to slow down!!!(anybody here speak, Chinese?)

Then we could watch them work on the kits every minute until they ship!!! :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Captain_April said:


> Not I, I don't know about the other Captain April.


Why is it that one twin often knows nothing about the other twin?


----------



## MGagen

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Okay, I stand corrected...
> 
> but one of you (Captain Aprils) and MGagen *are* the same guy, right?


Dems fightin' words! :devil: 

For the record, I have never posted anywhere under the name Captain April. 

And for anyone familiar with the TrekBBS thread referred to earlier, I don't think a single human brain could contain two such disparate neurological architectures.  

Mark


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

MGagen said:


> Dems fightin' words! :devil:
> 
> For the record, I have never posted anywhere under the name Captain April.
> 
> And for anyone familiar with the TrekBBS thread referred to earlier, I don't think a single human brain could contain two such disparate neurological architectures.
> 
> Mark


Hey, at least it drew you out of the woodwork! :devil:

So, is Phil Broad still kicking around anywhere, or do I have to claim to have found his D-7 negatives to trick him into resurfacing?


----------



## MGagen

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Hey, at least it drew you out of the woodwork! :devil:


 :roll: 
I'm always lurking somewhere near by. 

Mark


----------



## Nighthawk

*swats MGagen with a flyswatter*

Bad MGagen. No cookie.

Lurking = bad. Active = good.


Lmao. I'm having entirely too much fun with nonsensical posts in a variety of mediums.


----------



## JGG1701

Speaking of "Refit" I have a question for Mr. Thomas or any one else for that matter...  
I plan to light this wonderful model, and I was wondering, would it be a good idea to spray the insides black to keep any light from bleeding through?
I have NEVER lit a kit up before so I have no idea what I am going to get myself into.  
Thanks !


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That is what I have been told and read from different sources.


----------



## RossW

JGG1701 - it's always a good idea to paint the inside of a model you intend to light with black. Even grey or blue plastic is somewhat translucent, so the black paint will really help to keep the light showing where it's supposed to. Having said that, you might want to paint white over the black to help 'bounce' the light around, depending on how you light your kit.


----------



## Ziz

I've also heard of throwing some silver in there between the black and white, as silver is actually "more opaque" than black due to the metallic particles in it.


----------



## JGG1701

Thanks guys !
Any more helpful hints I'd appreciate it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## tripped

*1701 refit interiors*

loved the pictures, exstatic to see the refit as a 1/350th scale, impressed by the interiors but surprised by the lack of removable panels to reveal interiors- anxious about having to alter the kit.
why on earth would it not have removable outer panels, so you can display the opposit side of the interior, its too much a tease.
does anyone have even aproximate dates for releae of the 1701 or the scorpion?
am new to the forum, and recently returned to model making, hope these questons arent too old or been answerd repeatedly.


----------



## Captain April

Well, all you need is an X-acto knife and a steady hand and you can put all the removable panels you want on that puppy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That sounds like work, Oh the pain!


----------



## Captain April

Hey, if you wanna take the easy way out, get a Bandai kit.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

tripped said:


> why on earth would it not have removable outer panels, so you can display the opposit side of the interior, its too much a tease.


The origonal intent is to show the E as you'd see it if it were real & to show what you could see through it's natural openings- windows, shuttlebays, etc. Aftera all, I can't imagine Scotty being too pleased having half the engineering hull ripped away! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Just make clear hull plates to see inside.

Or put very small video cameras inside. :jest:


----------



## ThomasModels

Sample scan of actual kit decal:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nice! Thanks for the drool shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Yoner

No kidding!! That's a NICE sheet!! What's its actual physical size??


----------



## Four Mad Men

Jeez-um crow!!! I think I just wet myself.


----------



## ThomasModels

The image size is 8.6" x 10.5". I would imagine the final kit decal sheets will be at least 9" x 11" or more.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Oooooo! Pretty clouds!

But, damn, all those little dots are going to be a PIA!

Thomas, what are decals 76 & 77? Looks like there's a bit of an image there, but it's hard to make out.


----------



## John P

I would have though 76 & 77 would have been deleted with the deletion of the rec dec interior?


Speaking of the decal sheet, look! - Cult has Tom Sasser artwork posted in his news section:
http://www.culttvman.com/polar_lights_news.html
and on his message board:
http://p220.ezboard.com/fculttvmanfrm14.showMessage?topicID=355.topic
Must have taken a little self-rationalization to do that, eh?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

John, 76 & 77 are for the Officer Lounge, looking out to the nacelles.


----------



## F91

John P said:


> I would have though 76 & 77 would have been deleted with the deletion of the rec dec interior?
> 
> 
> Speaking of the decal sheet, look! - Cult has Tom Sasser artwork posted in his news section:
> http://www.culttvman.com/polar_lights_news.html
> and on his message board:
> http://p220.ezboard.com/fculttvmanfrm14.showMessage?topicID=355.topic
> Must have taken a little self-rationalization to do that, eh?


Nicely done John.


----------



## kahless72

So the test shots look great, But WHEN will she be released to the public? My Birthday is 01/27th and will I be able to buy one by then? Any answers about that?

thanks.


----------



## John P

Nope.


----------



## kahless72

NO! And why not? Is it going to be released this month or a year from now?


----------



## Trek Ace

Somewhere in between.


----------



## Edge

cough http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=962751&postcount=4 cough

Edge


----------



## John P

kahless72 said:


> NO! And why not? Is it going to be released this month or a year from now?


 Possibley.


----------



## John O

*Oooops*

Clip. Duh.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Is it time to panic?


----------



## heiki

*Landing gear or feet*

Hello Thomas,

Did the landing feet/gear get designed as separate parts?


----------



## ThomasModels

No, they did not. There were openings in the saucer bottom in the final design for the kit, but did not make it thru the prototyping stage. Those openings included cargo holds and a workbee garage, but no landing gear.


----------



## capt Locknar

That really bites, I was looking fwd to those little perks lol


----------



## Trek Ace

Aftermarket.


----------



## Nova Designs

Yeah really. This thing is big enough for some talented people to exploit all kinds of expansion goodies!


----------



## John P

Bridge (all the different versions)
Rec Deck
Airlock interiors (under the saucer)
ST:V shuttle bay
ST:VI officers' lounge
Detailed rooms for a cutaway version: main engineering, torpedo bay, sick bay, kitchen, captain's quarters (different versions)...


----------



## Edge

You forgot the bowling alley! 

Edge


----------



## phicks

Thomas - The outer edge of the saucer will come in 8 pieces that we will have to assemble. What would be your suggested method for assembling and finishing the saucer edge so that seam marks will not be visible? I am a little concerned at the prospect of sanding off the sensor strip marks. Thanks.


----------



## Captain April

Edge said:


> You forgot the bowling alley!
> 
> Edge


They didn't have time to install it before going out after V'ger.

It was due next Tuesday.


----------



## JGG1701

Edge said:


> You forgot the bowling alley!
> 
> I didn't know they had a bowling alley ???


----------



## Trek Ace

Yep. The bowling alley was mentioned in the first season. _The Naked Time_, if I recall correctly.


----------



## JGG1701

Trek Ace said:


> Yep. The bowling alley was mentioned in the first season. _The Naked Time_, if I recall correctly.


Oh , I guess I'll have to rewatch the rerun again , again.


----------



## 1701ALover

Trek Ace said:


> Yep. The bowling alley was mentioned in the first season. _The Naked Time_, if I recall correctly.


Well...that's the TOS Enterprise, although Mr. Scott's Guide to the Enterprise (which I KNOW is not considered "canon") does indicate that there was a four-lane bowling alley adjacent to the starboard side of the main rec deck of the refit. Can you imagine trying to bowl on a starship...every time they make a course correction, you'd get a gutter ball AND a strike! And forget about trying to bowl during a battle! Balls would be all over the place!


----------



## Trek Ace

...or when going into warp!


----------



## John P

1701ALover said:


> Balls would be all over the place!


----------



## RonH

phicks said:


> Thomas - The outer edge of the saucer will come in 8 pieces that we will have to assemble. What would be your suggested method for assembling and finishing the saucer edge so that seam marks will not be visible? I am a little concerned at the prospect of sanding off the sensor strip marks. Thanks.


Excellent question ! I'd like to know too, please.


----------



## spe130

All those balls and pins might get interesting if there was a fluctuation in the inertial dampers... :freak:


----------



## razorwyre1

phicks said:


> Thomas - The outer edge of the saucer will come in 8 pieces that we will have to assemble. What would be your suggested method for assembling and finishing the saucer edge so that seam marks will not be visible? I am a little concerned at the prospect of sanding off the sensor strip marks. Thanks.


someone else here can help with the link to the article, but there was an article on a modeling website about a really nifty trick for puttying seams without usisng sandpaper. essentially you mask off both sides of the seam with masking tape, apply your putty, then wash away the excess with nail polish remover, applied with a q-tip.


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm going to fill in the windows and sand off the strips.


----------



## jgoldsack

razorwyre1 said:


> someone else here can help with the link to the article, but there was an article on a modeling website about a really nifty trick for puttying seams without usisng sandpaper. essentially you mask off both sides of the seam with masking tape, apply your putty, then wash away the excess with nail polish remover, applied with a q-tip.



I use that on my models, and it works quite well


----------



## 1701ALover

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm going to fill in the windows and sand off the strips.


Okay...I can see filling in the windows, so they're not just holes in the hull, like on the AMT kit, but why sand off the sensor strips?


----------



## StarshipClass

1701ALover said:


> Okay... why sand off the sensor strips?


Because_ I *HATE* THEM!_

"Seriously" :freak: I'm going to be making a Phase II version just so I don't have to deal with the aztec pattern and other such picky details.


----------



## John P

There are clear parts for the windows.


----------



## KyuMan

Sorry if I'm asking a question posed before.

Are there going to be any after market Aztec templates available, or patterns for painting the finer panels on the Nacelles and Secondary hull?


----------



## JonD

Hi KyuMan,

See this thread... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=101959


----------



## tilk

Gibbme, Gibbme, GIBBME!!


----------



## kahless72

When will it be OUT?


----------



## JGG1701

kahless72 said:


> When will it be OUT?


Not funny Mr. Kahless72  not funny.


----------



## Roguepink

I like the scale comparison with the CVN-65. It would make an amusing trick to have one of the CVN's aircraft on the flight deck of the 1701. And take a 1701 shuttle and park it on the CVN flight deck.


----------



## ClubTepes

Hal Bierman said:


> I like the scale comparison with the CVN-65. It would make an amusing trick to have one of the CVN's aircraft on the flight deck of the 1701. And take a 1701 shuttle and park it on the CVN flight deck.


I just keep hoping that any possible TOS 1/350 Enterprise will include a 1/350 F-104 Starfighter.


----------



## ClubTepes

Thom S. said:


> This includes the ability to correct anything that you do not see as an accurate representation or something that you feel will detract from your finished build.


That line concerns me a little bit.
Can see by the window pic, that the windows on one of the two parts are off in comparison to the......lines.....(what the heck are those on the 'real' ship).
Hope thats as bad as it gets.


----------



## JGG1701

^^^ The "lines" are the Sensor Bands on the ship.


----------



## heiki

Has anybody got diagrams or pictures for how the 1701 refit looks when it is in gear-down mode?


----------



## kahless72

I wasn't trying to be funny at all. I really wanted this model to be out by my birthday, but now that it's up and gone and passed. I am kinda worried. I saw that it was to be released in April, but how accurate is that? And Thomas, what is on for the next project for Trek models go?


----------



## Griffworks

Nobody really knows, dude. Just relax - a lot! - and wait for it to come out. It'll be out eventually. Getting all worked up and asking the same questions that lots of other folks are asking isn't going to make it come any faster.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Roguepink

Yes yes yes. A 1:350 F-104 would be brilliant. I know Trumpeter has a several aircraft in that scale, but I assume they are all Navy.


----------



## Sparky

Hal Bierman said:


> I like the scale comparison with the CVN-65. It would make an amusing trick to have one of the CVN's aircraft on the flight deck of the 1701. And take a 1701 shuttle and park it on the CVN flight deck.


Inspired by that picture, I just purchased one of those Tamiya 1/350 scale
CVN-65 kits. Plan to build and display both ships just like that. When I
feel a little nutty, maybe I do a little shuttle-plane swap like that. 

I figure the Big E (the real one) is part of Trek lore. It appeared in Star 
Trek IV: The Voyage Home after all.


----------



## eqc1138

Actually that was the _Ranger_ in ST:IV. The big E was out to sea at the time. As a proud owner of the Tamiya kit, I say have at it. I recommend detail kits for the railings and nets. And get some of those 1:350 aircraft sets Tamiya put out for it, there aren't many planes in the box. It's a fun kit, it's just so dang BIG.


----------



## John P

Never mind the Tamiya plane kits, get the new Trumpeter plane kits. They're amazing! Clear canopies, folded or unfolded wings, detailed landing gear...


----------



## Sparky

eqc1138 said:


> Actually that was the _Ranger_ in ST:IV. The big E was out to sea at the time. As a proud owner of the Tamiya kit, I say have at it. I recommend detail kits for the railings and nets. And get some of those 1:350 aircraft sets Tamiya put out for it, there aren't many planes in the box. It's a fun kit, it's just so dang BIG.



I am pretty excited about building the Tamiya Enterprise. Man, it IS huge! I have been looking at how to accurize it and very excited about having the 2 USS Enterprises displayed together eventually. Of course, I would ultimately really would like to add a 1/350 TOS Enterprise for a 3 Enterprise display. 
That would pretty much finish off the space in my craft room and my checking
account  !


----------



## Sparky

John P said:


> Never mind the Tamiya plane kits, get the new Trumpeter plane kits. They're amazing! Clear canopies, folded or unfolded wings, detailed landing gear...


Oh man, more gotta have accessories! I've got the Tamiya 1/350 plane sets, but those sound cool.


----------



## Guy Schlicter

*AMTs STTMP USS Enterprise*

Hi,Now with the advent of the Polar Lights big refit coming out,I'd like to share some memories.The Movie Enterprise is one of my most favorite ships.I have been buying Star Trek models since I was 5 in 1970,I remember when AMT Star trek models could be found everywhere.How Great!!.The Original AMT USS Enterprise was my favorite model and is still classic.I remember in 1979 right before the release of Star Trek The Motion Picture.The old Star Trek models started to suffer.After many years of the Enterprise being molded in white the color was changed to blue which I didn't like at all,and the parts fit got pretty bad.The Klingon was turned from Classic gray to green and even pink!!.I knew AMT was planning a movie Enterprise and was terrifed about how it was goona be.I will never forget the first time I saw it,I walked in a Hobby shop in New Jersey was shocked at how big it was and had to wait another two weeks before I got it because my Father couldn't afford it.When I got it I was very pleased with it,its size and as I built it was starting to look like the just like first Movie Enteprise as I built it,it was great.Till this day its still one of my favorites,Ertl bought AMT as you all know,changed the details on the model which wasn't at all necessary and it wasn't nearly as good,besides the plates and other details they attempted to add they screwed up the alignment of the Warp Drive Pylons,theyr'e crooked.Polar Lights bring out that big 1/350 Movie Enterprise would ya,Thanks,Guy schlicter


----------



## heiki

heiki said:


> Has anybody got diagrams or pictures for how the 1701 refit looks when it is in gear-down mode?


So who has this info?


----------



## woozle

Wouldn't all of Cloudster.com's photos of the studio model count for this?


----------



## Nighthawk

Entirely likely. The array of photos--both black and white and color--is almost mesmerizing.


----------



## idman

*350th refit update*

Hey It's been so long how about an update if possible. Are the instructions ready? Is the box art ready for packing?


----------



## idman

*350th refit update*

Hey it's been so long how about an update if possible. Are the instructions ready? Is the box art ready for packing?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

As far as everyone knows, everything is in production as you read this. They apparently are being stockpiled until they have enough to ship.

What's up in the air seems to be the arrival date and - more importantly - how many kits will be produced in the first run.


----------



## woozle

Is it to soon to start a 'Thomas, what elements need to be detailled/corrected on the production model?' thread? Not that I'm suggesting that Thomas's Master is anything but a work of art.. but the finished product couldn't possibly be perfect.


----------



## kahless72

Should we be worried that the Refit Enterprise was taken off of the Coming Soon webpage? Did RCs deside to scrap the model? *In a Calm voice* What is going on?


----------



## Babaganoosh

http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=737

cha-ching :dude:


----------



## woozle

kahless72 said:


> Should we be worried that the Refit Enterprise was taken off of the Coming Soon webpage? Did RCs deside to scrap the model? *In a Calm voice* What is going on?


Not that it has.. but I'm looking forward to it coming off the 'coming soon' page. heh heh.


----------



## toony

*nx-01 refit & NCC 1701-A 350:1 question*

Sorry to bring these topics up, but I did a few searches and could'nt find what I am looking for.

Perhaps someone could point me to the info or give me a quick update.

1. When is the new NCC 1701-A 350:1 kit coming? 

2. Whats this about the nx-01 refit? I just finished mine, and don't want to bang my head against a wall knowing there is a new or better version coming out.

Cheers!


----------



## John P

1. Scheduled for April. See the infinite number of other threads where the same question has been asked.

2. It's yet another model, this one in 1/1000 scale to match the small 1701 kit, and snap-together.


----------



## dsscse

Are we there yet?


----------



## JGG1701

:lol: :lol: :lol:
In the immortal words of Mr. John P..............


----------



## Steven Coffey

dsscse said:


> Are we there yet?


Not far now!


----------



## Thom S.

Hey, I found a thread just like the one you were looking for, eh' Toony!

Welcome!


----------

